# Non Cliquity Clack Club



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

_*Don't belong to any particular clique?

Don't belong to any particular group?

Don't belong to any particular political leanings? (but if you do, you can still coexist with folks regardless)

Tired of being labeled if you like the Swings or the Slides and must choose one or the other?

Tired of being told where you can post and where you can't otherwise you will be a traitor or hurt someone's feelers?


Then THIS is the thread for you!!

Have fun, visit, chitchat, joke, laugh, and enjoy USMB at it's finest without the Drama Club dictating what you can and cannot do! This is the Free Zone of all cliquity clack approved hogwash!*_

Now...whether this thread takes off or not is up to those who populate it. Or not. I am the OP, but I don't "own" it. USMB does. Feel free to do what you want as long as you remember this is in the Lounge...so NO FIGHTING on who is Queen or King, who started what threads or when or where. Just....enjoy. Simple, eh?

And with that said......here ya go. The NCCT club. No entry fees. No hidden agendas. No ruler.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

I am the sole and proprietary member of the "Electoral Statisticians who get their %s memorized" Clique.

Can I still post on the thread???


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gracie.  How was you day?  I just popped in at Cheers to say hello to the _sole and proprietary member of the "Electoral Statisticians who get their %s memorized" Clique."_


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> Hi, Gracie.  How was you day?  I just popped in at Cheers to say hello to the _sole and proprietary member of the "Electoral Statisticians who get their %s memorized" Clique."_


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya pacer and stat! Yep. Youse guys can post here. Why ask me anyway? Ain't my club to rule. It's USMB's, since they host it, moderate it, keep it cleaned up. I just ran with CK' ever-so-perfect phrase he used cuz it struck a cord with me.

Do as you will in here. You can play on the slide OR the swings OR both!!! Won't that be fun!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

As long as we have a jukebox...


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

btw...how is my day? Well....ok I guess. I slept in my bed for the first time in a month and I woke up in agony with my back. I can nap on it during the day for an hour or two, but sleep for 7 to 8 hours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So..tonight...back to the recliner!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> As long as we have a jukebox...




Whatever you want. It is OURS. Not mine. 

New catch phrase:

*Do As You Will in the NCC Club. *

Just remember to keep the NON in mind.


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

I never sleep in my bedroom.  I do all my living in the living/dining room area and I sleep on the couch by the t.v.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> I never sleep in my bedroom.  I do all my living in the living/dining room area and I sleep on the couch by the t.v.



My bedroom IS my living room, dining room, tv room, pc room. I share the house with roomies, so I made my space MY space.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey...did anyone see the Quiz Thread last night? I found some toys for youse guys to play with. Check it out. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/343768-the-quiz-room.html


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

I think this thread might be a great freeway to lead folks to some funny stuff!

Check out this thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor/347750-apartment-for-rent.html


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

BRRRRRRRRR! Today is FREEZING to me! Overcast, cold, got my heater on. What's happenin' in youse guys neck o' the woods?

Dayum. I wanted to plant some green onions today, too. _Shiver shiver_.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

This is a nice newish thread by our very own sweet Pacer, and y'all should check it out and do a drive by "howdy and hello" just to be neighborly?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/345926-the-fireplace.html


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)

I had a dream that I was in a car with Mitt Romney.....that was only part of the dream, but still disturbing


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

I take melatonin every night and I have humdingers of dreams. But none are ever political. 99% of them are me trying to "get home". Wherever home is. A lot are quite unpleasant...this attempting to get home. Sometimes I wake up crying. Sometimes I wake up with my heart racing. I MUST get home. I just don't know where home is.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

drifter said:


> I had a dream that I was in a car with Mitt Romney.....that was only part of the dream, but still disturbing




omg....


we should start a dreams thread....


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I take melatonin every night and I have humdingers of dreams. But none are ever political. 99% of them are me trying to "get home". Wherever home is. A lot are quite unpleasant...this attempting to get home. Sometimes I wake up crying. Sometimes I wake up with my heart racing. I MUST get home. I just don't know where home is.



I have those kind of dreams to, but they are more of an adventure and I meet funny people along the way.

The Mitt dream was just an oddity, he really had not much to do with anything he was just there


----------



## The Professor (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> As long as we have a jukebox...



From a long time ago:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXYwP6PNYRA]Teresa Brewer - Music Music Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

This can be the USMB newspaper thread? Links to threads that have jokes...threads that have new entries (like Quizzes)....threads that have someone asking for prayers for a loved one....new threads where folks are wanted to participate.....threads that are not seen because most eyes are on the basement watching the Jerry Springer show and it's a shame that great threads are pushed to the bottom or back pages. 

At least...that's an idea we can all use this place for? Or not. _*Do as you will*_.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 31, 2014)

_I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member._ - Groucho Marx. No relation to Karl...


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie, you have to find a logo for your new place.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie, you have to find a logo for your new place.



It's everybody's place


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

drifter said:


> It's everybody's place


I understand but shouldn't we have a logo anyway and make it part of our signature block, maybe, the way I have Cheers installed in mine?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie, you have to find a logo for your new place.



OUR place. Help me find one.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > It's everybody's place
> ...



I just post wherever conversation is going on that seems inviting.


Sure if you want to add another sig go for it pacer.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Y'all post some suggestions.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

I was thinking Swings and Slides, lol. A playground. Or maybe a newspaper. Just couldn't imagine something that fits the title of the thread. Maybe you guys can think of something?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > As long as we have a jukebox...
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFu1haaF7Mc]THE PRICE OF LOVE - ROBSON AND JEROME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

ok. Go check the OP and let me know what ya think.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Or this one?


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> ok. Go check the OP and let me know what ya think.


Looks good, Gracie.  Wonder what drifter thinks of it.


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

So what does everyone think of the new logo in my signature block?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> So what does everyone think of the new logo in my signature block?




Looks good but they are not clickable so folks that see it have no clue those logos lead to a thread. And don't ask me how to do that cuz I had a helluva time figuring it out when I had Eye Candy and Animal Spirit Guides as my clickable links. I forgot how I did it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Plus you need a third one...for your Fireplace thread.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

ok then...meanwhile...I am off to help SIL. BBL hons.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ed-in-battle-in-march-2014-a.html#post8863199

Some great news for us about our soldiers, compliments of Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> So what does everyone think of the new logo in my signature block?




It is awesome!


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 31, 2014)

OMG Gracie, I love what you can do with shag carpet!

Hope everyone is doing well. Spring sprung this weekend, 3 straight days in the 70s and tonight it falls 55degrees, into the 20s again.  Back to winter for a few!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ed-in-battle-in-march-2014-a.html#post8863199
> 
> Some great news for us about our soldiers, compliments of Stat.



Indeed.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ed-in-battle-in-march-2014-a.html#post8863199
> 
> Some great news for us about our soldiers, compliments of Stat.



That's great news!  We should still honor all those that have died in past wars and support those that serve today.

Mansions!

Watch to the end....with the sound jacked up!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

OMG.....Y'all east of Calif....BE PREPARED. I kid you not. Someone above has a HUGE leak in a cloud and it is like a waterfall outside. HEAVY rain, people. H.E.A.V.Y.

I took some pics. Will post in a few.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

[MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]

This is coming your way, dude. 






This is a small pond over the patio bricks outside my back door.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

When this all goes away..I guess I better mow the lawn. Sure is growing fast, lol. And look how green it is. It's a warm rain, too. I was outside under the tree earlier before it started waterfalling the whole yard, and I didn't have a coat on. Just my tshirt. I felt like I was in Hana, Maui.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

btw...weather guy said the next few days is rain. So...this isn't just one storm passing by. Its a bunch.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]
> 
> This is coming your way, dude.
> 
> ...



Those pictures remind me of the backyard of a house that relatives lived in in Berkely. Hummingbirds everywhere. Never saw it rain like that the few times I was there. Mostly just that fog, always that fog.  Lol


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

We have hummers all over the place here. I am about 4 hours south of Berkely.
I've seen it pour like this many times...but not this year. THIS one was like someone dumped a bucket of water on my house. It was so loud, hubby hollered "Dammit! I can't hear my tv!!"


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh, and ignore that mess way back in the first pic. That is where hubby does his metal scrapping. I wanna hide it so bad. Maybe this summer I will find some of those bamboo fencing rolls at a yard sale and I can do exactly that. HIDE it.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> We have hummers all over the place here. I am about 4 hours south of Berkely.
> I've seen it pour like this many times...but not this year. THIS one was like someone dumped a bucket of water on my house. It was so loud, hubby hollered "Dammit! I can't hear my tv!!"



That's crazy. Might as well enjoy it, nothin anyone can do to send it my way, and we really need it. So many wind driven grass fires around here


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Wish I could send it your way. It IS coming off the pacific...heading northeast. Today, tomorrow, wednesday. Clear on Thursday. Shall I stand out there tonight and huff and puff?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Mertex has a great thread going with animation pics.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/318010-animation-at-its-funniest.html

I like the giraffe she just posted. Nom nom nom. I reposted it at Pinterest in the new group I just was invited to participate in...nothing but gifs.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hiya pacer and stat! Yep. Youse guys can post here. Why ask me anyway? Ain't my club to rule. It's USMB's, since they host it, moderate it, keep it cleaned up. I just ran with CK' ever-so-perfect phrase he used cuz it struck a cord with me.
> 
> Do as you will in here. You can play on the slide OR the swings OR both!!! Won't that be fun!!





Swings or slides....what kind of a joint is this anyway.....I thought I could get a Margarita.

I went over to Cheers, but the bartender must have been busy, didn't ever fix me my drink, so I left.

And, no, I get dizzy on slides and swings.......


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry we don't have any booze, mertex. But we have links to fun threads, general chitchat and weather reports, etc, lol. 

I guess NCC is BYOB sorta place.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wish I could send it your way. It IS coming off the pacific...heading northeast. Today, tomorrow, wednesday. Clear on Thursday. Shall I stand out there tonight and huff and puff?



We've got some coming our way. Every time they say it we get 1/2 inch of snow or a drizzle of rain. The farmers are really scared. 

Your efforts at huffing and/or puffing is appreciated


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya pacer and stat! Yep. Youse guys can post here. Why ask me anyway? Ain't my club to rule. It's USMB's, since they host it, moderate it, keep it cleaned up. I just ran with CK' ever-so-perfect phrase he used cuz it struck a cord with me.
> ...


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sorry we don't have any booze, mertex. But we have links to fun threads, general chitchat and weather reports, etc, lol.
> 
> I guess NCC is BYOB sorta place.



Huh??????


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Yay! Drifter brought some drinks!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry we don't have any booze, mertex. But we have links to fun threads, general chitchat and weather reports, etc, lol.
> ...




Non Cliquity Clack=NCC
BYOB=Bring your own booze.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Non=doesn't exist here.

Cliquity=cliques=not here.

Clack=nitpicking, pecking.

To reiterate...I started the thread but it ain't mine. I give it to... [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]....cuz he is the one that said that phrase. So..it belongs to him. I just started the thread for him, unbeknownst to him. Which means..I can never ask for it to be closed or dumped. Ain't mine. It's OURS.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone else watch Hoarders?

For a reality show it's pretty dang good tv

Those people need help!!!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Anyone else watch Hoarders?
> 
> For a reality show it's pretty dang good tv
> 
> Those people need help!!!!!



I watched a marathon of it once when I was out of town because nothing else good was on.

I was amazed at some of the stories and some were pretty sad.

Alot of them became that way after a death, divorce or the kids grew and left.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 31, 2014)

drifter said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else watch Hoarders?
> ...



They would lose there families to keep a house full of crap

And the stuff in the refrigerators!  Scary stuff


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



They are suffering from mental depressions or other neurosis.

That's why they get therapists to work with them to take steps to recover from the disorder.

It's really sad and interesting.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't really watch it any more. I saw one epi about a woman that had pooh in a tower in her toilet. It was a TOWER. And she just kept squatting in some way to continue the tower to its present height.
I was so disgusted with seeing that...cuz once seen it cannot be unseen, I never watched it again.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Sister in law is a hoarder. Not like the poop lady. Just stupid shit. So I have to rag her all the time about it and have a mantra when she starts dragging stuff home. 

"OUT....not in. OUT....not in". So far, she's been doing pretty good.


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Gracie, you can now click on the logos in my signature block to arrive at Good News and Cheers.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 1, 2014)

If you don't see "cat" first you are doing it Wrong!


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> If you don't see "cat" first you are doing it Wrong!


I saw "time'.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 1, 2014)

I saw " love"


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 1, 2014)

and you both did it Wrong!!

By the rulez of online game "Bookworm" you could have said 'cud' or 'caw'

BUT, this is clearly 'search-a-word' and therefore, if you did it  right, by starting up in the right hand corner, "cat" is the first word.


anything else just aint normal


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 1, 2014)

As far as me belonging in a group or hanging with the popular kids;


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 1, 2014)

actually that search-a-word is a great testament to human conditioning.


all the words you are meant to find read right to left, and most people will spot 'love' first, since it's the first word.

we all want to make sense out of chaos, that's why we see faces, like our own, when there isn't a face at all.

and most of us started in the upper right corner, b/c that's how we were taught to read.  All of us following assumed rules


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> actually that search-a-word is a great testament to human conditioning.
> 
> 
> all the words you are meant to find read right to left, and most people will spot 'love' first, since it's the first word.
> ...


I learned to read from left to right.  There is no right or wrong in what people initially see on looking at the puzzle.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

pacer said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > actually that search-a-word is a great testament to human conditioning.
> ...




Your Sig file is outstanding. Well done.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 1, 2014)

pacer said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > actually that search-a-word is a great testament to human conditioning.
> ...



and that' probably why you saw 'time' first.

just guessing on human nature now;

you expanded your vision to take in more of the s-a-s, and time was the first neutral word to see.

lust was there as well, but if that's against your nature, you pass over it.


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Your Sig file is outstanding. Well done.


Thank you for the easy to follow instructions, Stats.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Your Sig file is outstanding. Well done.
> ...




Man is stets gerne zu Dienst.


(google translator, google translator...)


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2014)

It's april fools days where are all the prank threads?


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

I forgot all about it.  How was school?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2014)

pacer said:


> I forgot all about it.  How was school?



I haven't gone yet


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh wow. Today IS april fools!!! Ack! I better watch out for pranksters!


Meanwhile...good morning Fools! 

Love,
Fool


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh wow. Today IS april fools!!! Ack! I better watch out for pranksters!
> 
> 
> Meanwhile...good morning Fools!
> ...



I am surprised and disappointed.

I expected to see all sorts of fake announcements to fool us


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> If you don't see "cat" first you are doing it Wrong!



I saw LOVE too.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

And in today's weather news, brought to you by NCC's weatherwoman on the scene:

Skies are blue and not one cloud to be seen, friends and neighbors. Light breeze, temp is about 58; looking to see upper 60's this afternoon. Will report when the next storm hits us tonight IF it hits us at all and does not disintegrate over the pacific...or change course, before arriving on this reporters back doorstep.


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Am I hallucinating or did "The Front Porch" disappear?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2014)

pacer said:


> Am I hallucinating or did "The Front Porch" disappear?



Looks gone.

Maybe she wanted to take  a break and requested it closed.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2014)

Take quizzes here

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/343768-the-quiz-room-3.html


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fill in the blank here

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/345131-let-me-count-the-ways.html


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

10 April Fool pranks gone wrong.

AOL.com Article - 10 April Fools' pranks that went very, very wrong.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

omg. I would be PISSED at some of these pranks, but I did LOL at them as well.

http://mom.me/home/11692-best-april-fools-pranks-ever/


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 10 April Fool pranks gone wrong.
> 
> AOL.com Article - 10 April Fools' pranks that went very, very wrong.


Loved the Toyota prank.  I would have never thought her lawsuit would have been successful.  Interesting.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

One guy I read about said "you can have this brand new vehicle from Blah Blah Motors (I forgot the name of the auto place) for 5 thousand bananas!" and he meant money. Until someone showed up with 5000 bananas.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

This is a call to all:

Let's pos rep Pacer! Why? Cuz of the sigline sported. ALL the get-together threads are clickable logos and I think Pacer doing that is awesome. No clique, no preference, no borg mentality. Just a nice way to advertise ALL of them in one fell swoop.

I think that deserves a thank you....via pos rep. Dontcha think?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This is a call to all:
> 
> Let's pos rep Pacer! Why? Cuz of the sigline sported. ALL the get-together threads are clickable logos and I think Pacer doing that is awesome. No clique, no preference, no borg mentality. Just a nice way to advertise ALL of them in one fell swoop.
> 
> I think that deserves a thank you....via pos rep. Dontcha think?




Yepp. Pacer was already rewarded today. Such members of USMB who breathe a fresh wind of positivity into the forum and who also think for themselves - they deserve some fun, too!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This is a call to all:
> 
> Let's pos rep Pacer! Why? Cuz of the sigline sported. ALL the get-together threads are clickable logos and I think Pacer doing that is awesome. No clique, no preference, no borg mentality. Just a nice way to advertise ALL of them in one fell swoop.
> 
> I think that deserves a thank you....via pos rep. Dontcha think?


It is so nice of you to say that, Gracie.  I don't know what to say.  Thank you to Stats, too.  Huggies to both of you.    I love being creative.


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This is a call to all:
> ...


Thank you for the kind words, Stats.  You have indeed rewarded me very generously and I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

Oy. Round two of a bucket being poured over the roof. POURING. More pics. BRB


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 1, 2014)

buckets being poured over the roof?


I gotta tell ya, I've seen some kinky stuff and know some code/slang speak, so you MUST tell me what that involves!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

This time, it is blowing against my door. I had to put the doggy door slider up to keep it from blowing in the house!!











Check out the rain gutter spout.






Bouncing off the roof


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, you are getting pounded with rain. We have some snow coming our way darn it!! And yes, POS to pacer for the sig line done.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

It stopped. And I mean..just BAM. Stopped. But the wind is kicking up again...coming straight from the west so it is heading dead-on east of central cal coast. Look out Nevada. Unless it makes a turn.

Meanwhile...ebay sales just ended. We made enough to get one car smogged and tagged and half the other car, lol. The 2 bucks he spent on the slipshade wall lamps brought  in 99 bucks! WOOT!

Once the second car is done...then I gotta find 650 bucks for the vet for the cat. And no yard sales this weekend what with the NEW STORM coming in on Friday.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BIvuEWdw1x4]I'm Back - Baby Bash ft Akon ~~Lyrics~~ - YouTube[/ame]


Said everything that you want me to I'll do it
Tell me what the word is already 

Don't look no farther!
Baby im back (yeah)
Im here to cater to you (any thing that you want me: do ill do it)
Cause Ill be your lover 
Ill be your best friend
Tell me what I gotta do 

_You don't have to look no farther, you dealin' with the whole enchilada
You don't have to look no farther, you hotter then a fire starter


I was gone for a minute, 
Now im back let me hit it _


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

Cool song. Just not my speed, but pleasant to listen to once.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Cool song. Just not my speed, but pleasant to listen to once.



It's stuck in my head


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

I never heard it before, personally. Then again, I never listen to the radio either...except in the car, which is rare.

I had the song from Blood Diamonds in my head yesterday for some reason. I think it's cuz the Boeing commercial uses it now in their tv ads.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

I always get commercial music and songs stuck in my head too funny. That's a good one Gracie.


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

I did my income tax.  Oh, joy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> I did my income tax.  Oh, joy.




Oh, I bet that was fun!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I did my income tax.  Oh, joy.
> ...


Doing the income tax on the computer was the fun part.  Finding out how much I owe really stung.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Oh, shit.

Well, in that case, you need this more than I:


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't owe them. They don't owe me. It's a wash.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...





BTW, your sig file is absolutely awesome. Brava!


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Thank you, Stats.  So nice of you to say.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't owe them. They don't owe me. It's a wash.




Did they at least wash your back??


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

lol. Found this on pinterest and didn't want it in eye candy...so....anyone feel like this now and then while having their morning coffee?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

What do y'all do to sleep or help yourself fall to sleep? I take half a xanax, wait an hour or so, then take 1.5 mil of Melatonin. That usually does the trick but it isn't a deep sleep. I wake up in a few hours, toss and turn, take the other half of the melatonin and fall back to sleep again for an hour or two, get up, pee, go back to bed, sleep til 9ish lately when I used to get up at 11am but I wouldn't go to bed until 3am.

I'm getting sleepy now but I know I will be up by 3am as usual. Maybe 4am if I am lucky. So...just wondering if you guys took anything to help you snooze.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> lol. Found this on pinterest and didn't want it in eye candy...so....anyone feel like this now and then while having their morning coffee?





like, like, like, like...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> What do y'all do to sleep or help yourself fall to sleep? I take half a xanax, wait an hour or so, then take 1.5 mil of Melatonin. That usually does the trick but it isn't a deep sleep. I wake up in a few hours, toss and turn, take the other half of the melatonin and fall back to sleep again for an hour or two, get up, pee, go back to bed, sleep til 9ish lately when I used to get up at 11am but I wouldn't go to bed until 3am.
> 
> I'm getting sleepy now but I know I will be up by 3am as usual. Maybe 4am if I am lucky. So...just wondering if you guys took anything to help you snooze.




Reading a book sometimes helps.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh yeah. A book always makes me nod off.

Or..I attempt to go "travel" while laying there...and visualize the porthole (window) behind my eyelids. Once I do...sometimes I can travel, which leads to sleep..sometimes not.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Speaking of...has anyone ever astral traveled?


----------



## Grandma (Apr 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of...has anyone ever astral traveled?



I have. I didn't enjoy it.



If I really need to get to sleep, I eat a benadryl.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of...has anyone ever astral traveled?
> ...



Where did you go? Why didn't you like it? If you don't want to answer that because it is personal, I understand.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

If anyone is interested...I might do animal message card readings in here once in awhile. Or draw for folks. See what their guide is telling them sorta thing. Might be fun.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

[MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]

New logo for NCC. Can you change the newspaper one to the facepalm bear one in your sigline?






I asked admin if they can edit the OP to show this logo and change the title from Non Cliquity Clack thread to Non Cliquity Clack Club. NCCC.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Woot! Thanks [MENTION=13789]angel[/MENTION]sandDemons! Now, can you change the title from NCC _thread_ to *Club*?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Woot! Thanks [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]! Now, can you change the title from NCC _thread_ to *Club*?


----------



## April (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Woot! Thanks [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]! Now, can you change the title from NCC _thread_ to *Club*?



As requested...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you, sweety!!!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It is kind of personal, but basically I was wandering around the neighborhood out-of-body in real time, at a time when I was dead tired and wanting to nod off. I didn't think much of it, just a waking dream from fatigue. I saw a chain of events as they occurred, one thing connecting to another. The next day a relative asked me if I'd heard about the big deal thing that happened overnight and he gave me some details. I went out and about and gathered more information from the people I'd seen on my "walkabout." I learned that every single thing I saw happened exactly as I saw it and in the right time frame.

There are a lot of things I'd rather not know, so I didn't like it much.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



 "Sonny: In India, we have a saying: Everything will be alright in the end. So, if it's not alright, it is not yet the end." -  
-  _The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel _    < a wonderful movie


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



That was a vision of things to come. And it did. I usually wind up visiting the past. WAY past. Before I was born. Sometimes I am places I have never seen before in this lifetime, anyway. None has been bad. Guess I am lucky.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 5, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> "Sonny: In India, we have a saying: Everything will be alright in the end. So, if it's not alright, it is not yet the end." -
> -  _The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel _    < a wonderful movie



YES!!!!! Everyone here must watch it, it will definitely brighten some moods!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

Morning Sweet Darlins


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Yummy!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> Morning Sweet Darlins


Good morning, drifter.  Nice light breakfast.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

I am working on a power point presentation (the dictator's one) for Tuesday.

What is everyone up to today>?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> I am working on a power point presentation (the dictator's one) for Tuesday.
> 
> What is everyone up to today>?





Good luck with it....I loved the many different things you could do with Power Point...hope it goes well for you....


----------



## pacer (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a profile for you for Saddam Hussein, drifter.  I will send it to you in a PM.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I am finally able to get outside and do some gardening. It is a BEAUTIFUL day today! I am also waiting for hubby to get back from yard sales. Town next to me is the annual City Wide Sales...so there are HUNDREDS of them. Tourists pack in to town to go to these, too. So....I hope he comes back with a truckload of stuff!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

A good old Alabama boy won a bass boat in a raffle drawing. He brought it home and his wife looks at him and says,
"What you gonna do with that. There ain't no water deep enough to float a boat within 100 miles of here."

He says, "I won it and I'm a-gonna keep it."

His brother came over to visit several days later. He sees the wife and asks where his brother is.
She says, "He's out there in his bass boat", pointing to the field behind the house.

The brother heads out behind the house and sees his brother in the middle of a big field sitting in a bass boat with a fishing rod in his hand .
He yells out to him, "What are you doin'?"
His brother replies, "I'm fishin'. What does it look like I'm a doin'?"

His brother yells, "It's people like you that give people from Alabama a bad name, makin' everybody think we're stupid. If I could swim, I'd come out there and whip your ass!"


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

The Lone Ranger and Tonto went camping in the desert. After they got their tent all set up, both men fell sound asleep.

Some hours later, Tonto wakes the Lone Ranger and says, "Kemo Sabe, look toward sky, what you see?"

The Lone Ranger replies, "I see millions of stars." "What that tell you?" asked Tonto.

The Lone Ranger ponders for a minute then says, "Astronomically speaking, it tells me there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, it tells me that Saturn is in Leo. Time wise, it appears to be approximately a quarter past three in the morning. Theologically, the Lord is all-powerful and we are small and insignificant. Meteorologically, it seems we will have a beautiful day tomorrow. What's it tell you, Tonto?"

"You dumber than buffalo crap. It mean someone steal tent."


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

An atheist was walking through the woods.

'What majestic trees!'
'What powerful rivers!'
'What beautiful animals!'
He said to himself.

As he was walking alongside the river, he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him.

He turned to look. He saw a 7-foot grizzly bear charge towards him.

He ran as fast as he could up the path. He looked over his shoulder & saw that the bear was closing in on him.

He looked over his shoulder again, & the bear was even closer.

He tripped & fell on the ground.

He rolled over to pick himself up but saw that the bear was right on top of him, reaching for him with his left paw & raising his right paw to strike him. 


At that instant moment, the Atheist cried out: 
'Oh my God!'

Time stopped.
The bear froze.
The forest was silent.
As a bright light shone upon the man, a voice came out of the sky.

'You deny my existence for all these years, teach others I don't exist and even credit creation to cosmic accident.' 
'Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament?'

'Am I to count you as a believer?'

The atheist looked directly into the light, and said: 'It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian now, but perhaps you could make the BEAR a Christian?'

'Very well', said the voice.


The light went out. The sounds of the forest resumed. And the bear dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head & spoke:

'Lord bless this food, which I am about to receive from Thy bounty through Christ our Lord, Amen.'


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I was cleaning out my old OLD board and found these...so I brought them here cuz they were all dusty.


----------



## Wake (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> An atheist was walking through the woods.
> 
> 'What majestic trees!'
> 'What powerful rivers!'
> ...



Okay, that was funny as hell.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Well...hubby FINALLY got home after NINE hours of yard sales. Sheesh. He brought me a dresser to mess with..so tomorrow I plan to shabby chic it. The rest was just scrap metal he got. But that scrap metal will go towards almost paying off the vet bill so I ain't complaining.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well...hubby FINALLY got home after NINE hours of yard sales. Sheesh. He brought me a dresser to mess with..so tomorrow I plan to shabby chic it. The rest was just scrap metal he got. But that scrap metal will go towards almost paying off the vet bill so I ain't complaining.



sounds like you got a good project for tomorrow


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

The only thing I dread is the sanding. And they painted the damn thing with THICK black paint. Glossy. Like enamel. Worse, probably with a canned paint. Instead of getting that paint remover goop...I will sand it lightly and pile shitloads of white paint on it, then sand it so the black, then the wood underneath, shows here and there. Then I will paint bamboo on it in gold leaf. I think. I won't know until I get to that point. The dresser has to speak to me. All my furniture spoke to me on what it wanted on it. I know that sounds weird cuz I am weird, but it's the truth. I just stare at it and wait for the whispers. Then that's what I do.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> The only thing I dread is the sanding. And they painted the damn thing with THICK black paint. Glossy. Like enamel. Worse, probably with a canned paint. Instead of getting that paint remover goop...I will sand it lightly and pile shitloads of white paint on it, then sand it so the black, then the wood underneath, shows here and there. Then I will paint bamboo on it in gold leaf. I think. I won't know until I get to that point. The dresser has to speak to me. All my furniture spoke to me on what it wanted on it. I know that sounds weird cuz I am weird, but it's the truth. I just stare at it and wait for the whispers. Then that's what I do.



That's pretty neat, it's intuitive art work and craftsmanship.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

Or insanity that furniture talks to me. 

But one talked to me so well, it wound up being sold for a goodly sum and winding up in Russia. Cost the woman more to have it shipped there than the piece itself cost.

Talking furniture=Moola

And..I can now claim I am an international artiste'. Cuz I am now.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Or insanity that furniture talks to me.
> 
> But one talked to me so well, it wound up being sold for a goodly sum and winding up in Russia. Cost the woman more to have it shipped there than the piece itself cost.
> 
> ...



You must be very good at it.

I am not so good at art work or craftmanship but I appreciate it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

You are good at being you. That's enough, hon.


----------



## pacer (Apr 6, 2014)

I have been wondering about "theword", lately.  Haven't seen him in awhile.  I messaged him a couple of times and no response.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm here! Finally!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Bought some snapdragons today after getting the cat food to tempt Pretties and took all morning to find pots to put them in. So, I had to do some switcheroos with transplanting already established plants into other container and stealing the pots they were in for the snap dragons.
So...I just took these pics about 10 minutes ago:

















The snapdragons are in the oblong pot next to the chair in the last pic. I also put a few in the big round pot near the white chair. I shoulda bought more


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

And just last week...the yard looked like this:


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Bought some snapdragons today after getting the cat food to tempt Pretties and took all morning to find pots to put them in. So, I had to do some switcheroos with transplanting already established plants into other container and stealing the pots they were in for the snap dragons.
> So...I just took these pics about 10 minutes ago:
> 
> 
> ...



really pretty


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you. I got a blister, though. Too much transplanting on stubborn roots wedged tight into pots which I need to steal for the new stuff.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thank you. I got a blister, though. Too much transplanting on stubborn roots wedged tight into pots which I need to steal for the new stuff.



That sucks !


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll live.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Last thing on my Must Have list is the scallions. The strawberries are in the last pic...back against the stone wall up on bricks.


----------



## pacer (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Bought some snapdragons today after getting the cat food to tempt Pretties and took all morning to find pots to put them in. So, I had to do some switcheroos with transplanting already established plants into other container and stealing the pots they were in for the snap dragons.
> So...I just took these pics about 10 minutes ago:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Gracie.  All you need now is to install your computer outside.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going to take a wee break, hon. No pc outside. Days will be puttering around in the yard, nights will be reading books, tv, radbrad playing on youtube.



See youse when I see youse.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

pffffffffft. I think I will take the night off instead. I can always think of stuff tomorrow, via Scarlett. 

I just now woke up from a short nap. Who woulda thunk I would nod off outside in the yard next to my new snap dragons. So, I got a crick in my neck now, and a sunburn from being out there all day. And I feel great! Well, minus the heat from the sunburn. I'm gonna have to turn my fan on high tonight when I go to bed.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Last thing on my Must Have list is the scallions. The strawberries are in the last pic...back against the stone wall up on bricks.



You have a full garden and it's really pretty.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> pffffffffft. I think I will take the night off instead. I can always think of stuff tomorrow, via Scarlett.
> 
> I just now woke up from a short nap. Who woulda thunk I would nod off outside in the yard next to my new snap dragons. So, I got a crick in my neck now, and a sunburn from being out there all day. And I feel great! Well, minus the heat from the sunburn. I'm gonna have to turn my fan on high tonight when I go to bed.



I hope you get some good rest.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Me too, but the crick in my neck from the green chair where I slumped over is gonna give me probs, I'm thinkin'. Well..double pillows! Fan on high! I'll be fine. And I got my tan line started.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 7, 2014)

Every year about this time I welcome the arrival of the what will eventually become a large spattering of snow white blotches against a luscious green background of the new growth foliage on the underbrush that fills the voids between the hundred year old hardwood trees that make up my private forest.

I just LOVE when the DOGWOODS BLOOM!!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 7, 2014)

My Columbines are in full bloom....I wanted to take a picture but today we got some rain, finally.  I still have a lot of leaves to blow away and rake before I take any serious pictures of my flower beds.  

I did some work on the flower bed that is at the entrance of our back yard.  As soon as we get some nice sunny day I'll take a picture, everything is coming back to life after such a hard cold winter....I love this time of year.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> My Columbines are in full bloom....I wanted to take a picture but today we got some rain, finally. I still have a lot of leaves to blow away and rake before I take any serious pictures of my flower beds.
> 
> I did some work on the flower bed that is at the entrance of our back yard. As soon as we get some nice sunny day I'll take a picture, everything is coming back to life after such a hard cold winter....I love this time of year.



Did you get hit by that storm earlier? It blew my patio furniture around and knocked down the plants. It was awesome. We need some more rain! Do a rain dance Mertex!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll ask hubby to do one for ya, CK. 

Meanwhile..tomorrow, I hit the front yard so I can get a sunburn on my back. Lots of weeds springing up out there.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

I want a clawfoot tub for the back yard. So..while I was browsing Craigslist, I ran across this. If I had land, I would paint it camoflage and live in it!

Off Grid Living Storage Container HOME Conex Green Life


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I want a clawfoot tub for the back yard. So..while I was browsing Craigslist, I ran across this. If I had land, I would paint it camoflage and live in it!
> 
> Off Grid Living Storage Container HOME Conex Green Life





Uh, what about your house?

About 20 years ago, my mom decided to get one of those little bitty mini trailer hitch homes that you can use for fishing trips and stuff and put it in the back yard, behind the pool and the pond. She sunk lots and lots of $$ into it, used it for about 4 days and then never used it again.  I busted my ass helping her to get it all spiffed up.  After all the spiffing and she didn't even pay attention, I was one spiffed miffer.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

Funny stuff. Huff post did a great job in making the pics into a storyline. 

26 Majestic Dogs Who Totally Redefine Perfection


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I want a clawfoot tub for the back yard. So..while I was browsing Craigslist, I ran across this. If I had land, I would paint it camoflage and live in it!
> ...



I can't get it in the yard. No way since it is all fenced in. Plus, it isn't my house and I don't know if we will be able to live here until we kick.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Kick what??


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Bought some snapdragons today after getting the cat food to tempt Pretties and took all morning to find pots to put them in. So, I had to do some switcheroos with transplanting already established plants into other container and stealing the pots they were in for the snap dragons.
> So...I just took these pics about 10 minutes ago:
> 
> 
> ...



I'm jealous. I can't wait to dig in the garden. Should be in May sometime I can dig. Can't wait!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Funny stuff. Huff post did a great job in making the pics into a storyline.
> 
> 26 Majestic Dogs Who Totally Redefine Perfection



That was great, thanks!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Bought some snapdragons today after getting the cat food to tempt Pretties and took all morning to find pots to put them in. So, I had to do some switcheroos with transplanting already established plants into other container and stealing the pots they were in for the snap dragons.
> So...I just took these pics about 10 minutes ago:
> 
> 
> ...





Ya done good, [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION].  I wonder why they are called "snapdragons"...


Hmmm, I don't see them breathing fire...


----------



## Wake (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd love to have a nice little garden patch. I've got a 20' by 24' garden miles from home, but I don't have much time. A garden right in the back would be nice, especially a neat one like that. My favorite plants are the purple coneflower (medicinal), asparagus (I'm poor), and rhubarb (mom's pies).


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

It isn't pretty to me any more. Two are missing from it. It's haunted now.
I think I want to move.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

This is adorable.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vCbPq_orXI#t=51]Frog Frenchie Fun French Bulldog Puppy Argues Bedtime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2014)

I had a really big scare with a loved one this week, they were in critical condition but now stable. I felt traumatized because it was like when my sister was on life support and then she died. But this situation had a better ending and I am going back home today.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> I had a really big scare with a loved one this week, they were in critical condition but now stable. I felt traumatized because it was like when my sister was on life support and then she died. But this situation had a better ending and I am going back home today.




Sorry to hear that Drifter....but glad that it turned out okay.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> I had a really big scare with a loved one this week, they were in critical condition but now stable. I felt traumatized because it was like when my sister was on life support and then she died. But this situation had a better ending and I am going back home today.



I noticed, and was a bit concerned, but figured you were just busy with school.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I had a really big scare with a loved one this week, they were in critical condition but now stable. I felt traumatized because it was like when my sister was on life support and then she died. But this situation had a better ending and I am going back home today.
> ...



No. 

It was pretty serious bdboop, and I got really afraid that my partner was going to die just like my sister did.

I am really grateful that things turned out better.

I am just glad things were ok and I also feel exhausted and nervous now that I won't be able to catch up on a weeks worth of school.

I will  need to catch up on alot of studies when I get back home tonight.

Take care and thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Take care drifter.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 13, 2014)

I was never a member of any clique, like the other countless nepotists on this board. Count me in


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'm so sorry and at the same time so relieved. 

Can you talk to your professors, see if they can give you some time?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Yeah, I emailed them and they have all been pretty understanding. I even sent them the 3 obituaries of my relatives who died this past year and said I can bring a doctors note back too. 

My partner was on life support a whole day and in critical condition so it was pretty serious. There is an underlying heart problem some kind of heart failure happened on top of other health issues.

Anyway I only have 2 weeks left of this semester so with finals coming up it makes it really intense to try and catch up on last weeks work.

I might take the summer off because I can't take much more of these things, I get really scared.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Given all you have been through, yes; it would make sense that your loved one ending up on life support would be a huge trigger.

 I hope your professors will be understanding and do what they can to make your load a little easier at this point in time.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> I had a really big scare with a loved one this week, they were in critical condition but now stable. I felt traumatized because it was like when my sister was on life support and then she died. But this situation had a better ending and I am going back home today.


I will be lighting candles and prayer for you and your partner, Drifter. 
Know that while you deal with this..you are NOT alone.

And if you need help with your studies, this place is a wealth of information. Maybe we can assist you in some fashion once you are home and Partner is with you and all are safe and comfortable as you catch up with your classes.


----------



## pacer (Apr 13, 2014)

All the best to your partner, drifter.  I'm sure he's in good hands.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

I hated the dresser so much, I just took a pic as it is and just now sold it for 75 bucks. Which in turn will be given to the vet.

So...tis gone. And I have vet money.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I hated the dresser so much, I just took a pic as it is and just now sold it for 75 bucks. Which in turn will be given to the vet.
> 
> So...tis gone. And I have vet money.



If your pets could talk they would say thanks because you made that vet money with your own two hands.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 13, 2014)

pacer said:


> All the best to your partner, drifter.  I'm sure he's in good hands.  Take care of yourself.








Yes.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I hated the dresser so much, I just took a pic as it is and just now sold it for 75 bucks. Which in turn will be given to the vet.
> 
> So...tis gone. And I have vet money.



Did you not get to finish painting it?  You were going to do some designs...no?

It'll take some time to get over the funk of losing Pretties....just give yourself time, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

I painted it, yes. Gold leaves. Then it needed something else, so I added bronze flowers. I still hated it.
But..it got me 75 bucks so I ain't complaining. Once upon a time, I got 495.00 for such a dresser fully painted but no can do any more. It wore me out.

I was outside earlier and thought I saw her again. For 11 years she has run to me from underneath a bush where she was napping, to get a jaw scratch. I see her every night in the shadows.
Yes, it is going to take some time. Gracie 9 months ago today...Pretties 5 days. Two gone. Two left. I hope the last two last a long long time cuz this sucks.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I had a really big scare with a loved one this week, they were in critical condition but now stable. I felt traumatized because it was like when my sister was on life support and then she died. But this situation had a better ending and I am going back home today.
> ...



Thanks Gracie, it's mostly alot of reading I need to do and papers to write.

I will be ok, I am sorry about your cat.


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

I submitted my income tax electronically the day before the Heartbleed bug was reported to have hit the revenue systems.  Apparently, 900 social insurance numbers have been affected.  Now I have to wait to see if I get a registered letter stating my account was affected.  Oh joy!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I painted it, yes. Gold leaves. Then it needed something else, so I added bronze flowers. I still hated it.
> But..it got me 75 bucks so I ain't complaining. Once upon a time, I got 495.00 for such a dresser fully painted but no can do any more. It wore me out.
> 
> I was outside earlier and thought I saw her again. For 11 years she has run to me from underneath a bush where she was napping, to get a jaw scratch. I see her every night in the shadows.
> Yes, it is going to take some time. Gracie 9 months ago today...Pretties 5 days. Two gone. Two left. I hope the last two last a long long time cuz this sucks.




Hope you're feeling better today....


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

How thoughtless of me.  I too hope you're feeling better, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2014)

Feeling a smidge better. Got some kinda of bug wrecking havoc on my innards so.....kinda MIA until it passes. Literally.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Feeling a smidge better. Got some kinda of bug wrecking havoc on my innards so.....kinda MIA until it passes. Literally.




Get well, Gracie. Mi Sh'berach.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)

Tryin'


----------



## Grandma (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 16, 2014)

Feel better soon, Gracie.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Hump Day humour.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Hump Day humour.




Ain't that the truth.....


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ain't that the truth.....


The good ol' days when life was much simpler.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 16, 2014)

If we are talking about things used to be like...

Watch 'Kids React To' Odd Black Bricks, Formerly Known As Walkmans


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 16, 2014)

I never got one of them there Walkmans.  From what I could tell they couldn't match the quality of my 8 track.  So what if you could carry them around?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh and by the way,,,,,,,,,,,Gracie,,get yourself together and get better. Who loves ya?


----------



## asaratis (Apr 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Feeling a smidge better. Got some kinda of bug wrecking havoc on my innards so.....kinda MIA until it passes. Literally.


I think what's been going around recently is like a bug on steroids.  It hung on to me for ten days.

I wish you well!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm over it all ready...thankfully. Feeling EXTREMELY well today. Things are falling into place nicely. Got a new potential roomie I will be showing the room to her next week...BIL is back to "huh?" calm mode, SIL is packing her stuff, not too cold outside, but not too hot either. Overall...turning out to be a pretty good day!

I am eager to meet the new possible roomie and her little dog. His name is macaroon. Too funny.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 17, 2014)

good to hear


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm so exhausted what a long week. 

I have so many deadlines but I am also in gratitude that my partner pulled through life support.

What a scare !


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm over it all ready...thankfully. Feeling EXTREMELY well today. Things are falling into place nicely. Got a new potential roomie I will be showing the room to her next week...BIL is back to "huh?" calm mode, SIL is packing her stuff, not too cold outside, but not too hot either. Overall...turning out to be a pretty good day!
> 
> I am eager to meet the new possible roomie and her little dog. His name is macaroon. Too funny.



I hope that happens for you to get a new roomie some money coming in and a nice person to boot.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

drifter said:


> I'm so exhausted what a long week.
> 
> I have so many deadlines but I am also in gratitude that my partner pulled through life support.
> 
> What a scare !




I am so happy to hear he is going to be ok, hon. Give him my regards, will you?


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


>



LMFAO!!!!!! That is just so spot on hahahahahahahahahahaha. Oh man that's awesome!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so exhausted what a long week.
> ...



Thanks Gracie


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Laughter is contagious.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> If we are talking about things used to be like...
> 
> Watch 'Kids React To' Odd Black Bricks, Formerly Known As Walkmans




That's so funny, one kid said "it's old time music" - probably playing something from the 90''s....


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

So glad it's friday !

I have so much anxiety lately it's causing nightmares LOL


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

Try to relax this weekend, Drifter. Do you do yoga? Or meditations? 

Right now, I am making a list of yard sales for tomorrow. I hope I score something so I can finally get the vet paid off. My car needs to be smogged but there seems to be a problem. I see dollar signs floating out of my hand...again. 

I need to score BIG tomorrow.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

drifter said:


> So glad it's friday !
> 
> I have so much anxiety lately it's causing nightmares LOL



Have you done any square breathing? That helps a lot.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Try to relax this weekend, Drifter. Do you do yoga? Or meditations?
> 
> Right now, I am making a list of yard sales for tomorrow. I hope I score something so I can finally get the vet paid off. My car needs to be smogged but there seems to be a problem. I see dollar signs floating out of my hand...again.
> 
> I need to score BIG tomorrow.



You should do angel or animal spirit readings at your yard sale and make some extra money, maybe that will help.

No I do not do Yoga anymore, but I am working out again now.

Sometimes I meditate


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > So glad it's friday !
> ...



What is square breathing?


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> _*Don't belong to any particular clique?
> 
> Don't belong to any particular group?
> 
> ...



just to clarify


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

All is well, Dot. All is well. 

Drifter, I am not having a yard sale. I am *going* to 12 of them tomorrow and I hope to score. 

This is a big step for me. I have been reclusive for the past 4 years but I aim to get out of the house tomorrow and go with hubby and DIG in boxes, root around barns and see what treasures I can find.

Start in on the yoga again. And if not that, just take some time out for yourself and listen to soothing music. Or, chant a mantra. It does help.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > _*Don't belong to any particular clique?
> ...



How are you Dot Com?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Either do three-count or four-count. Breathe in slowly through your nose over a count of four. Hold for a count of four. Breathe out slowly through your mouth for a count of four. Hold for a count of four. The focus on breathing helps slow everything down. One of the symptoms of stress/anxiety is rapid breathing. Get a handle on the breathing, and the rest will follow.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

When they were doing a biopsy on my breast, I hummed this mantra.

When they were injecting dye into my nipple, I hummed this mantra (And the tech hummed it with me. He knew that chant).

When I woke up in the middle of my colonoscopy and the pain hit me, I hummed this mantra. (the assisting nurse thought I was speaking in tongues...the doc was from India, and he chanted along with me, too).

When I am stressed out, or sad, or just feeling down..I hum this mantra.

Try it. And it helps even more if you hold a crystal.  Which I had with me in all the above medical procedures.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> All is well, Dot. All is well.
> 
> Drifter, I am not having a yard sale. I am *going* to 12 of them tomorrow and I hope to score.
> 
> ...



Neat !

Sometimes I go to them with my mother in the summer. I like to look for books.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh mani ped may hom (phonics)


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I will try it


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> When they were doing a biopsy on my breast, I hummed this mantra.
> 
> When they were injecting dye into my nipple, I hummed this mantra (And the tech hummed it with me. He knew that chant).
> 
> ...



I'll listen to it tonight before sleeping I can put it on my mp3


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

I think I am going to turn the patio room the inlaws are using into a library when they move. I want to put a comfy chair in there with a footstool, and the walls lined with oodles of books. Anyone that just wants a quiet area that looks out into the flowering back yard and feel sun streaming through the window as they read can use it. I can't do it until June 1st, but I can start collecting what I want in there.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > When they were doing a biopsy on my breast, I hummed this mantra.
> ...



I hummed and hummed and hummmed...and it is beautiful music along with the chant. It got me through some really painful procedures. And..I'm still breathing. That's a plus.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think I am going to turn the patio room the inlaws are using into a library when they move. I want to put a comfy chair in there with a footstool, and the walls lined with oodles of books. Anyone that just wants a quiet area that looks out into the flowering back yard and feel sun streaming through the window as they read can use it. I can't do it until June 1st, but I can start collecting what I want in there.



Sounds like a sanctuary, I'd love a private space like that


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

Me too, lol. I want an overstuffed chair. But, if I can't find one, I have a wooden rocking chair out front..I will repaint it rust color to match the area rug I am going to put back that is now in the shed, and I have lots of throw pillows. I also have leftover wood so instead of bookshelves, I will just make rows of shelves on the wall and put books there. Lots of candles too. It is a half Cathedral ceiling, so I may hang some spider plants and a boston fern or two.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

Actually...I need a cd stereo for in there too. Soft music. And earphones. It will be completely closed off to the rest of the house so everyone that wants to use it will have complete privacy.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

The room kinda looks like this in size, along with the window but mine is not as big. Still...this is the size of the room in question so you get an idea. And that outside the window? Looks just like my yard!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

I forgot all about the wingback chair I have. I will put this in there....(similar but mine is brown)...and I have an antique footstool to place in front of it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Actually...I need a cd stereo for in there too. Soft music. And earphones. It will be completely closed off to the rest of the house so everyone that wants to use it will have complete privacy.



Yeah that would be cool


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> The room kinda looks like this in size, along with the window but mine is not as big. Still...this is the size of the room in question so you get an idea. And that outside the window? Looks just like my yard!



Really inviting and comforting look about it.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 18, 2014)

drifter said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



can't complain. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice and peaceful tonight.....were that it would always be like that....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

Don't hold yer breath. It's just a temporary lull, probably.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

Meanwhile...I am very sleepy. But...I don't want to go to bed until midnight. That way, hubby gets me up at 7:30am and we are out the door 15 minutes to 8.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I am very sleepy. But...I don't want to go to bed until midnight. That way, hubby gets me up at 7:30am and we are out the door 15 minutes to 8.





You're able to dress in 15 minutes?  I need at least 1 hour....very slow.....I am....


----------



## Grandma (Apr 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...I am very sleepy. But...I don't want to go to bed until midnight. That way, hubby gets me up at 7:30am and we are out the door 15 minutes to 8.
> ...



When I was in high school I could be up, showered, dressed, have breakfast, and be at the bus stop in half an hour.

Now it takes me 3 or 4 hours to get ready to go to Walmart.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

I get up, pee, brush teeth, pull on my leggings and Uggs, a tshirt, grab my coat, head out the door.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

So I drag myself out of bed, hit 13 yard sales and come home with a neat black entryway shelf unit, a bissell vacuum cleaner, one book called Angelology, 3 porcelain art deco masks and one plasic kiddie swimming pool for Karma.

No treasures this time.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 19, 2014)

you can find some real gems at yard sales. Some of the best stuff I ever owned came from there and flea markets

how do you find all the yard sales? Small town?


----------



## Ropey (Apr 19, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> you can find some real gems at yard sales. Some of the best stuff I ever owned came from there and flea markets
> 
> *how do you find all the yard sales?* Small town?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 19, 2014)

My car started going clickity clack today (as are my knees). Guess I'm outta this club. 

Dammit


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

_grumble grumble mumble grumble_

Vent about yard sales. They think what they have is gold. Or platinum. Or so historical or antique, it is worth a fortune..and price it as such. Cluebird should be shitting on some moronic heads:
IT'S A YARD SALE! If folks wanted to go antiquing, they know where those shops are.
Oy.

Hubby and man dickering over price of some scrap metal"

Man: I want 25 bucks for that brass stuff.
Hubby: Sorry, not interested. I will give you 10.
Man: Hell, I can scrap it for more than that!
Hubby: No you can't. It is only worth 10 bucks to me cuz I MIGHT make 15 or 20...which is why I buy. To make a profit. To add to what I already have so I have more weight.
Man: Is that right? Well, I KNOW I can scrap it for 25 bucks.
Hubby: then you take it and clean it and haul it to the scrapper.
Man: It ain't worth it for this little pile.
Hubby: I will buy it for 10. Saves ya gas.
Man: I have to ask my wife.

Meanwhile....Gracie is losing her temper at his wife.

Me: How much do you want for the funky bag of jewelry?
Wife: Gee. I dunno. It has silver in there, cloisonne'...hmm...yes..silver in there.
Me: Again..how much do you want for the funky baggie of jewelry?
Wife: I had my own jewelry shop, you know!
Me: Yes, I know. And you couldn't sell it for the prices you were asking hence you now sell out of your garage every other weekend. HOW MUCH?
Wife: Gosh. I dunno. (she dumped bag on table and begins to pic thru it). There is the cloisonne'..but the other earring is missing. Cloisonne' is expensive you know.
Me: Um. No it isn't. That earring is made in Taiwan. It is pot metal. And one is missing.
Wife: but there is silver in there. See? (she holds up a brooch).
Me: that is not sterling silver. It is Pakistan silver. HOW MUCH FOR THE BAG?
Wife: well gee, I really dunno. Hmm....(she continues to pick thru it)
Me: Never mind. Keep it.
Wife: I will ask my husband.
Me: walking away.

Hubby and I get in the truck to head to the next yard sale...dealers like us are all over the place so we wanna get to the next one before they do.

Man and Wife are stil picking through her baggie of mardi gras plastic beads, 1 taiwanese cloisonne' earring, one brooch made in pakistan (silver mixed with nickel) and don't even see us drive away.

And THIS is why I don't like to go yard salin'. Morons. Idiots. 
However....last year I did drag myself to one, and they were not letting anyone in. So I just ask if they have any funky jewerly cuz I tear it all apart and make sun catchers (which I do. My window is full of 'em) and the lady said yeah..a whole box. I ask "can I at least see that before you open?" and she says sure. So I peek in the box. I ask how much for the whole box (box is about 24 x 24 x 24" ) and she says 60 bucks. I calmly holler to hubby "gimmee 60 bucks". Hubby balks. I give him the evil eye, then pull a Eunice (carol burnett show), by squinting my eyes at him and hiss "gimmee sixty bucks. NOW!". 
Hmm. He knows that look. Hands me 60. I hand it to lady. I then march to truck. He is waiting to dig around for more stuff. "Honey? Let's go" and he glares at me. I pull another Eunice and squint at him with the evil eye. Lightbulb goes over his head. He gets in truck and simply says "what????" while peering into the box. I smile and say "lets go before they change their mind" (cuz if I buy something and the person says 'wait!' and "I was not supposed to sell that that cheap", I always return it and get my money back. In this case..I didn't want to do that. I NEEDED that box!
So..he innocently and at the same time eagerly peeks in. Then raises his head and a big  is on his face and on my face is a big .
We drive off. We pull over a ways down the road and both of us are bouncing in the seat. That box is full of gold rings. Yes, 14kt, 18 kt, some with diamonds, some with opals, some with rubies. Real pearls. Couple of crystal necklaces. Few gold band bracelets. All for 60 bucks. I don't remember exactly, but I think I made 500 off the whole box. And..I beat the other dealers by getting there first.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

Meanwhile....this is in the crock pot as I speak:






Recipe here:

Crock Pot Apple Bacon Pork Roast- Moms With Crock Pots ? Moms with Crockpots

The house smells DELISH!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yeah, but I bet you're doing last minute stuff that doesn't have anything to do with getting dressed and ready.

I remember I have to water my plants, take clothes to laundry room, etc., etc., all the while have the toothbrush in my mouth and going fast (at least I think I'm going fast)!

But, if I just concentrate on getting ready....max 1 hr....I can shower, dry my hair, put on a bit of foundation, perfume, etc., and be ready....1 hr.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I get up, pee, brush teeth, pull on my leggings and Uggs, a tshirt, grab my coat, head out the door.




You got that down to a science.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile....this is in the crock pot as I speak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bookmarked it, it sounds delicious.  I love crockpot....so easy.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

Gotta, when yard salin'. Competition.

And yes..small town. But everyone comes here for the yard sales. And I mean even the valley folks...which are 2.5 hours away.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

EASY recipe. Slice roast, poke apple slices in between each slice, drape half cooked bacon on top, sprinkle with 1/3 cup of brown sugar, set crockpot on high, cook 3 to 4 hours. Done.

Except I have to make the glaze dipping stuff later on. Which is also easy.

But the house sure smells good!


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile....this is in the crock pot as I speak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> EASY recipe. Slice roast, poke apple slices in between each slice, drape half cooked bacon on top, sprinkle with 1/3 cup of brown sugar, set crockpot on high, cook 3 to 4 hours. Done.
> 
> Except I have to make the glaze dipping stuff later on. Which is also easy.
> 
> But the house sure smells good!



So if I bring dessert what time is dinner?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

About 45 minutes!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

Commercial! I LOVE The Hunt For Red October! And I so much want to go in and sniff my crock pot with the lid off but I don't dare cuz it messes up the cooking time....but if I COULD sniff it deep into my sinuses.....oh man. I'd probably get high.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Commercial! I LOVE The Hunt For Red October! And I so much want to go in and sniff my crock pot with the lid off but I don't dare cuz it messes up the cooking time....but if I COULD sniff it deep into my sinuses.....oh man. I'd probably get high.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

Another commercial (this station sucks most of the time, but I NEED those commercials so I can get stuff done).....so I am heading in there in a few to make the glaze.

Everyone here is drooling from the smell coming from the kitchen. Even the roomies...of which they are invited to partake.


----------



## pacer (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Apr 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Commercial! I LOVE The Hunt For Red October! And I so much want to go in and sniff my crock pot with the lid off but I don't dare cuz it messes up the cooking time....but if I COULD sniff it deep into my sinuses.....oh man. I'd probably get high.



I don't like letting the heat escape either. I like to let it cook the whole recommended time.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

Tis done. The roast is juicy but not very flavorful although it smells heavenly. BUT...the glaze? Oh my goodness! Dip a chunk in the glaze and your mouth is in heaven!

BBL. I'm off to chow down!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 19, 2014)

pacer said:


>



Ha Ha, That cracked me up!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok. Commercial time again!

If you make that pot roast...DOUBLE the glaze. We had to make another batch cuz everyone wanted more of it to dip their meat in to. And it was GOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2014)

pacer said:


>



I am happy the brat fell in the pool and the cat did not, lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/vovJ-JsK9h4]We Refuse To Answer! - Family Feud - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 19, 2014)

I Love Steve Harvey & Family Feud 

[ame=http://youtu.be/rhBHM_uXFOk]Family Feud - Size Matters! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grandma (Apr 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh, it's all getting ready stuff, I move so slowly that it's ridiculous. I'll sit in bed for half an hour deciding whether I want to get up or not!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)

I rarely see Family Feud, but those clips were great Drifter!!


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 20, 2014)

have a good day today Gracie and the other non-cliquety clack club users


----------



## Grandma (Apr 20, 2014)

A very Happy Easter and 420 Day to everyone!


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, Happy Easter to all who celebrate the resurrection and since every herb, tree, plant and bush were given to man for subsistence, happy 420 to those who partake as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 20, 2014)

Too much Easter already?


----------



## Wake (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter, everyone! 

Got a ham in the slowcooker, and my onions ready for dyeing eggs.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 20, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...




Okay.....that is some funny......


----------



## Mertex (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)

Well...it's been one LONG day of movies! One after another after another. I never even got out of my jammies.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well...it's been one LONG day of movies! One after another after another. I never even got out of my jammies.




Efficient!!!! Saves on energy and washing detergent!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)

Yup. I haven't done this in years! (stay in jammies all day). I must say, it has been a pleasant day.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yup. I haven't done this in years! (stay in jammies all day). I must say, it has been a pleasant day.



I do that alot


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, I am dressed today! Current morning pics of parts of me are in another thread. 

A guy called and was supposed to come look at the room but he had to cancel due to work. So..I got dressed for nuttin'.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, I am dressed today! Current morning pics of parts of me are in another thread.
> 
> A guy called and was supposed to come look at the room but he had to cancel due to work. So..I got dressed for nuttin'.



Damn ! I hate getting dressed for nothing


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, I am glad I got dressed for nothing. Seems I had a reason to after all.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2014)

I saw your morning pics. 

I don't know why anyone would try to make that an issue 

I saw your pictures in the share your photo section too and you keep yourself physically fit and in good shape. 

Good for you !!!

After my sister died I kinda stopped everything and now I am back to eating healthy and working out which helps during stressful times like Finals.

You are a gardener and artist and get out and live life.

I think you are a great lady.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

I belong to a clique of one.  Me!  That way I can boss me around anytime I want.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)

You rock, Drifter. 

Me too, DriftingSand!

This mornings latest wash, rinse, repeat episode was aimed at me but that target hit a helluvalot of women on this board. Doesn't hurt me at all. I be numb in them there parts. Can't feel a thing. Cut nerves.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I belong to a clique of one.  Me!  That way I can boss me around anytime I want.




That's the best kind


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)

Dammit. Fog rolled in. But I still have to water the front yard. 

BBL, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dammit. Fog rolled in. But I still have to water the front yard.
> 
> BBL, folks.



Ciao, Gracie, catch you tomorrow. Time to get some sleep here, on the other side of one of those two big drips.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)

Feets are all cold now cuz it's nippy out there! Barefoot, anyway. And yes, I go barefoot during the summer. But..it's done. Whew!

Now I am eating a turkey burger without the bun and some homemade fries dipped in ranch dressing.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2014)

Name something that gets passed around 

[ame=http://youtu.be/BQRMvg5TAl8]Devils & Angels - Family Feud - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 23, 2014)

Who'da thunk?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Who'da thunk?



[ame=http://youtu.be/nfRsCju63v4]Family Feud - Hiding Nuts For the Winter? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 23, 2014)

drifter said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Who'da thunk?
> ...










In defense of his nuts.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

Oy.
I won't go into much detail cuz it could be used as a weapon by those who archive such things...but I gotta vent a smidge.

My sister always has to have the last word. Always. She has been manipulative our whole lives and everything MUST go her way...or else. Even when I was working, she would call me AT WORK and when she began to demand and try to control, I would say I can't talk...I am at work. CALL LATER when I am home, and hang up. Did that stop her? Nope. She would call. And I had to answer because it was a business phone. It would be her and I would hang up again. Two seconds later..phone is ringing. And she would keep on..and keep on...and keep on. Because she HAS to have the last word.

Finally I had a customer answer and say she was the manager and to not call back. Anything to shut her up!

At home..when she does that crap, I unplug the phone. With her, there is no "cooling off period". She MUST say what she has to say and devil take the hindemost. It's very irritating.
Lately, I have not answered the phone at all. I let the answering machine answer.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Ropey said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




These?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oy.
> I won't go into much detail cuz it could be used as a weapon by those who archive such things...but I gotta vent a smidge.
> 
> My sister always has to have the last word. Always. She has been manipulative our whole lives and everything MUST go her way...or else. Even when I was working, she would call me AT WORK and when she began to demand and try to control, I would say I can't talk...I am at work. CALL LATER when I am home, and hang up. Did that stop her? Nope. She would call. And I had to answer because it was a business phone. It would be her and I would hang up again. Two seconds later..phone is ringing. And she would keep on..and keep on...and keep on. Because she HAS to have the last word.
> ...



If you have caller ID, I'd let all hers got to voicemail and call back when it is good for you and not when it is good for her. The work situation was handled well, with the customer pretending to be the manager bit. I had someone tell me once that you don't have to be around your family just because they are family. Makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a sign out front that says Friends Welcome, Family By Appt Only. 

Phone is still off the hook. I will put it back on at noon. She never got the last word last night, so I guess she is going to try again today.

I wonder if I have a loud whistle in the junk drawer?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a dilemma. Maybe someone here can help.

I have the room for rent, right? And the gal that came yesterday, I would like to take it. But, I don't know if she will. 

In the meantime...someone else called today. She is trustee to a gal interested. However, the person wanting to live here is "special needs" but high functioning. In short...she is in her 40's but has the mentality of a 12 year old. 

Now, my sister in law is the same way. Mentality of a 12 year old. Do I want to deal with another one? No. But am I wrong in this? 12 year olds can cook, highly functioned, but..would you trust your home to a 12 year old in all aspects? Rent, cooking, cleaning up after themselves, dealing with day to day life in general? 12 year olds are competent (well, most are) but sometimes they do dumb stuff. Because they are 12. This is a full grown adult...but is a 12 year old.

Would you rent a room to such a person? You, who are a recluse, don't want drama, are quiet, enjoy the peace of your home and just want someone that goes to work, comes home, cooks their dinner, goes in their room, watches tv, takes a shower, goes to bed, then head back to work in the morning? Wouldn't having a 12 year old make you stress out? Did she turn off the burners, does she know not to have so many plugs hooked together and starts a fire in her room accidentally, leaves the gates open where the dogs can get out, etc etc etc? Would you feel comfortable not being home but the 12 year old is alone IN your home when you are not?

I am afraid it will just stress me out. But I still wonder..am I being fair?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I have a dilemma. Maybe someone here can help.
> 
> I have the room for rent, right? And the gal that came yesterday, I would like to take it. But, I don't know if she will.
> 
> ...




You have a right to think of your own needs, for it is your place and you have to deal with any kind of aftermath.  I encourage you to sit down and write a list of pros and cons and then look at that list carefully before making your decision.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

I already did. No. I would not have peace of mind with a 12 year old in the house.

Now..is this illegal? This is not an apartment where I don't have to be under the same roof. If that were the case, then no problem. It is the trustee's problem. This is a room in my house, all of us under the same roof, living together in one abode. I am responsible, am I not?  And i don't want to be.


----------



## Wake (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I already did. No. I would not have peace of mind with a 12 year old in the house.
> 
> Now..is this illegal? This is not an apartment where I don't have to be under the same roof. If that were the case, then no problem. It is the trustee's problem. This is a room in my house, all of us under the same roof, living together in one abode. I am responsible, am I not?  And i don't want to be.



It might be illegal. I would check with housing rules first, to make sure you're covered.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 24, 2014)

I wouldn't do it Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

In a private home? Pretty sure I have a tad more rights than if it were an apartment complex.

Meanwhile....it is not a first come first serve basis. It is whomever is THE BEST FIT. And I found him. I no longer want the other gal that came yesterday. I want the guy that called today. Why? He is a pc dude. Sticks to his room, does web developing so needs high speed internt..which I just happen to have, lol....and is an online gamer as well as works for a marketing firm beginning in July. Currently he is in San Diego so he is driving up this weekend to look at the room with money in hand. I told him I already want him because ALL my past roomies that were gamers and pc people, were PERFECT.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

I wannnnnnnnnnnt him!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

Goooooooooooood luck!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I have a sign out front that says Friends Welcome, Family By Appt Only.



That is too funny....I have that very same sign, too, and it's so true for most of the time.



> Phone is still off the hook. I will put it back on at noon. She never got the last word last night, so I guess she is going to try again today.


So what is so important that she has to call back over and over after you hang up?  She sounds a tad immature.



> I wonder if I have a loud whistle in the junk drawer?


If you have an answering machine/service, it'd be better to let it go to voicemail.  Blowing a whistle may irritate her more and if she is that childish, she might think of another way to hurt you.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I have a dilemma. Maybe someone here can help.
> 
> I have the room for rent, right? And the gal that came yesterday, I would like to take it. But, I don't know if she will.
> 
> ...




You have your routine pretty well set....you don't need someone to come and alter/destroy it.  You should probably meet the person first, to find out what her abilities really are, whether you'll be acting as a baby sitter for a 12 year old, or whether it might turn out the best possible roomie ever.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

I may go ahead and meet her. Maybe not. From what the trustee was telling me...I am afraid it will not be a good idea. She said she would be sending someone once a week to clean the lady's room. Um. I don't want strangers coming in my house weekly to clean a room this lady SHOULD be able to clean herself. If she won't clean her room or can't clean her room...who is going to clean up after her in the kitchen and bathroom?
I'm sorry. I just want to rent the room and not have the drama and problems this lady seems to have. If I were younger and more able bodied, I would probably go for it. But I am not. And I don't need more stress put on me worrying about what might happen if hubby and I are not here to make sure all is well in our house.

So...I thank you all for listening to me bang this around in my head but I guess I just needed to see it all in writing to assure myself I am making the right decision.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I may go ahead and meet her. Maybe not. From what the trustee was telling me...I am afraid it will not be a good idea. She said she would be sending someone once a week to clean the lady's room. Um. I don't want strangers coming in my house weekly to clean a room this lady SHOULD be able to clean herself. If she won't clean her room or can't clean her room...who is going to clean up after her in the kitchen and bathroom?
> I'm sorry. I just want to rent the room and not have the drama and problems this lady seems to have. If I were younger and more able bodied, I would probably go for it. But I am not. And I don't need more stress put on me worrying about what might happen if hubby and I are not here to make sure all is well in our house.
> 
> So...I thank you all for listening to me bang this around in my head but I guess I just needed to see it all in writing to assure myself I am making the right decision.




I believe the PC guy is the best choice.  Men are  easier to deal with, in my experience, so I hope he was sincere and does come through.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

I want the pc guy BAD. He said he would come the weekend of the first. I hope so.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I want the pc guy BAD. He said he would come the weekend of the first. I hope so.




I'll keep my fingers crossed that he will....he sounds perfect.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

I might just do everything over the phone. Reference check, new job check (which is why he is moving here), rental history check, etc. Take more pics of the house and email them to him. Then if he checks out and still wants it without seeing it with his own eyes...he can just mail me the deposit and we will meet face to face on the first of june when he arrives with his stuff. It's along drive from there to here. He did broach that but I said he needed to FEEL the place and he said that was ok too. I just don't wanna lose him. Unless....someone cloned of him happens by.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I might just do everything over the phone. Reference check, new job check (which is why he is moving here), rental history check, etc. Take more pics of the house and email them to him. Then if he checks out and still wants it without seeing it with his own eyes...he can just mail me the deposit and we will meet face to face on the first of june when he arrives with his stuff. It's along drive from there to here. He did broach that but I said he needed to FEEL the place and he said that was ok too. I just don't wanna lose him. Unless....someone cloned of him happens by.




Some guys are not too particular about how a place looks....they just want a place to crash, and you've probably told him enough for him to get an idea of what he'd be getting.  I'm sure he's going to come through....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

I rented a room once before, sight unseen. Worked out fine.

I am not in any hurry. I have all next month, so.....I can wait for him. 

My ad is very precise. He said that is why he called. I think the clencher for him was when I said I never bother the roomies if they are gamers by knocking on their door for whatever reason..I just leave a note on it cuz I know if they leave their pc someone will steal their gear. He busted up and said "that's right!".


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I rented a room once before, sight unseen. Worked out fine.
> 
> I am not in any hurry. I have all next month, so.....I can wait for him.
> 
> My ad is very precise. He said that is why he called. I think the clencher for him was when I said I never bother the roomies if they are gamers by knocking on their door for whatever reason..I just leave a note on it cuz I know if they leave their pc someone will steal their gear. He busted up and said "that's right!".




Well, it looks like you've got it sewed up...I'm sure it will all work out.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I have a sign out front that says Friends Welcome, Family By Appt Only.



I know what you mean too. 

I've a brother who must come to visit us. I will not allow him to throw me out of his house again, and he behaves far better when he thinks I might throw him out of our house.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh, you have a sibling like that too?

And my sister wonders why I refuse to this day to ride anywhere with her in HER car. I have a long memory and she made me hitch hike home too many times.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 24, 2014)

hello fellow non cliquety clackers


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

Hiya Dot!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> hello fellow non cliquety clackers




  Hello Dot.....non cliquety clacker.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

Well..it is so quiet here, I have decided to toss the upholstery sample fabric (big box of them) into the washing machine to get the paper stickies off the back of each sample. One they get all soggy and roll off, I will toss them in the dryer, then get out my needle and thread and start another quilt. Hand sewn. Takes me forever and it hurts to do it, but...it keeps my fingers from stiffening up. And the patchwork quilt winds up pretty nice looking.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well..it is so quiet here, I have decided to toss the upholstery sample fabric (big box of them) into the washing machine to get the paper stickies off the back of each sample. One they get all soggy and roll off, I will toss them in the dryer, then get out my needle and thread and start another quilt. Hand sewn. Takes me forever and it hurts to do it, but...it keeps my fingers from stiffening up. And the patchwork quilt winds up pretty nice looking.




I could give you some patterns to quilt:


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh hell no.

Just stitch up the fabrix samples end to end and keep going, turn, go back the other way. Keeps my fingers limber and me from boredom.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh hell no.
> 
> Just stitch up the fabrix samples end to end and keep going, turn, go back the other way. Keeps my fingers limber and me from boredom.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

I just realized I screwed up FABRIC. But...x will suffice as well, lol.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just realized I screwed up FABRIC. But...x will suffice as well, lol.





Sounds like a neat idea....I have a baby quilt that I was making...must be over 15 yrs old, still unfinished in one of my closets...maybe one day I'll get in the mood.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

It didn't work this time. Did it once before with sample fabric and it took all the paper crap off the back. This time..it was a huge ball of...thread. So I had to throw ALL of them away. Sheesh.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Bought two full bohemian skirts at a yard sale this morn and thought I could probably get a tidy profit on ebay...until I got home and realized both had holes in them. So...they are going to be turned into pillow covers.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Bought two full bohemian skirts at a yard sale this morn and thought I could probably get a tidy profit on ebay...until I got home and realized both had holes in them. So...they are going to be turned into pillow covers.




You'll have to examine more carefully in the future.  Sorry you lost all your samples...you should have tried one to see how it would do before doing all of them...the material must not have been washable....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

I got up wayyyyyyyyy to early. Being a night owl, 7:30 am sucks. 

I am trying very hard to stay awa.....................sddgaegjeiphjpeijepiojhe5rjhe-h9sr[thkos[




huh? Whut? Oh. I must have nodded off and my head hit the keyboard. 

Anyway....I'm so sleepy. Still trying to sta.......wewitjh0w38tu0erjhtgoghrwory0jhwp4t0w


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I got up wayyyyyyyyy to early. Being a night owl, 7:30 am sucks.
> 
> I am trying very hard to stay awa.....................sddgaegjeiphjpeijepiojhe5rjhe-h9sr[thkos[
> 
> ...






doeifn908f908ehff^f^34f7ed6


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

I made it past the hurdle. I am still sleepy, but I am determined to stay awake. Should sleep very well tonight!


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Heads up, folks. I created a thread where we can update our @Mention preferences. If you have a moment please take a look. Thanks and have a nice Sunday. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/351668-usmb-mention-exclude-include-preferences.html

You may now return to your regularly scheduled dreams!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Just wanted to let the crowd at the NonClickityClackClub know that today is my 1 year anniversary here at USMB.






*Champagne for everybody on me......*


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I made it past the hurdle. I am still sleepy, but I am determined to stay awake. Should sleep very well tonight!





Nice avi, Gracie....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks!!

Meanwhile....HUBBY SCORED! He brought home TWO HUNDRED books from the swap meet! My library is now...a library. Minus the room, lol. Soon as the inlaws get out..I will be painting it a soothing  soft darkish slate green, hang white lace curtains so the sun comes in, adding a huge house plant in one corner, adding all the shelves and painting them the same green, laying the persian carpet I have stuffed in the shed, placing the big wingback chair in one corner and a footstool to match, a neat end table with a lamp on it, and strewn in corners will be big fluffy pillows. Only thing left I have to place is the boston fern hanging from the cathedral ceiling in front of the window..or in the corner next to the window. 

Library!! And I have not gone thru all the books yet cuz I want to be surprised. But I DID see a Speak German Fast book, Spanish Lessons book, gardening books, craft books, fiction, non fiction, Quotes By Abraham Lincoln, etc. It's a treasure trove! He paid 20 bucks and there are FIVE huge boxes in there on the floor. 

I'm excited!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Meanwhile....HUBBY SCORED! He brought home TWO HUNDRED books from the swap meet! My library is now...a library. Minus the room, lol. Soon as the inlaws get out..I will be painting it a soothing  soft darkish slate green, hang white lace curtains so the sun comes in, adding a huge house plant in one corner, adding all the shelves and painting them the same green, laying the persian carpet I have stuffed in the shed, placing the big wingback chair in one corner and a footstool to match, a neat end table with a lamp on it, and strewn in corners will be big fluffy pillows. Only thing left I have to place is the boston fern hanging from the cathedral ceiling in front of the window..or in the corner next to the window.
> 
> ...



Libraries are so cool! Having one in your own home is even cooler.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

I know! I used to have TONS of books. But the past 15 years, I got rid of them all except for a scant few. I miss books. A house is not a house without a dog or a cat..and BOOKS.

Fixing to have me a library again!! I am so excited to look thru them all. It will be like xmas! But I ain't gonna look til the room is ready and they are placed on the shelves.

I gotta spread Deri....soon as I can, I'm gonna smooch ya with some greenies just cuz.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Meanwhile....HUBBY SCORED! He brought home TWO HUNDRED books from the swap meet! My library is now...a library. Minus the room, lol. Soon as the inlaws get out..I will be painting it a soothing  soft darkish slate green, hang white lace curtains so the sun comes in, adding a huge house plant in one corner, adding all the shelves and painting them the same green, laying the persian carpet I have stuffed in the shed, placing the big wingback chair in one corner and a footstool to match, a neat end table with a lamp on it, and strewn in corners will be big fluffy pillows. Only thing left I have to place is the boston fern hanging from the cathedral ceiling in front of the window..or in the corner next to the window.
> 
> ...




Muy bueno....Gracie....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I know! I used to have TONS of books. But the past 15 years, I got rid of them all except for a scant few. I miss books. A house is not a house without a dog or a cat..and BOOKS.
> 
> Fixing to have me a library again!! I am so excited to look thru them all. It will be like xmas! But I ain't gonna look til the room is ready and they are placed on the shelves.
> 
> I gotta spread Deri....soon as I can, I'm gonna smooch ya with some greenies just cuz.



Did you see the awesome sculpture that Becki posted?






http://www.usmessageboard.com/8999955-post727.html


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I know! I used to have TONS of books. But the past 15 years, I got rid of them all except for a scant few. I miss books. A house is not a house without a dog or a cat..and BOOKS.
> ...




That is so pretty.....thanks for sharing it Deri.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

Speaking of libraries...I am POOPED and walking like  90 year old. BUT...I got the little room painted. Didn't do the ceiling...just ran out of umph. But...it's all done. Except the shelves. Which will be put up tomorrow. Once the room is completely done...I will take a pic.

Got  the pics hung, the drapes hung, the carpet layed, the wingback chair in there along with the footstool, got the plants in there (2 from outside...a house palm and a spider plant), the end table, my golden dragon on the end table and my lamp on the table in front of the golden dragon.

Dayum. Took all day and it's such a SMALL room. I remember when I could do a 2 bedroom apartment...ALL ROOMS in less than 8 hours. By myself. Not no mo'. Oy.


Great pic, Becki!! Love that book fountain. Bet it's in front of a library, ain't it?


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Gracie, what do you think about replacing the image of the bear with the animated gif?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

I like the animated one but I love the face palm bear. However, since this is not MY club but OURS...I will leave it to the denizens of NCCC.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I like the animated one but I love the face palm bear. However, since this is not MY club but OURS...I will leave it to the denizens of NCCC.




Ah Gawd....not that particular anmiated one....I'll have to find another place to Clack....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

My vote is to keep the one we have.

The boop one drives me bonkers. Obviously. So...how does one turn off animated gifs again? I forgot.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

Never mind, I figured it out. Gonersville.


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Okay, I will delete the animated bear.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you. I like the one I picked out. Hope everyone else is ok with it too. It suits.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of libraries...I am POOPED and walking like  90 year old. BUT...I got the little room painted. Didn't do the ceiling...just ran out of umph. But...it's all done. Except the shelves. Which will be put up tomorrow. Once the room is completely done...I will take a pic.
> 
> Got  the pics hung, the drapes hung, the carpet layed, the wingback chair in there along with the footstool, got the plants in there (2 from outside...a house palm and a spider plant), the end table, my golden dragon on the end table and my lamp on the table in front of the golden dragon.
> 
> ...




Damn Gracie, you make me tired just reading about all the work you do.....I spent all day cleaning our bathroom in between running outside and moving the sprinkler....got my exercise in that way.  Be sure and post some pictures.....


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thank you. I like the one I picked out. Hope everyone else is ok with it too. It suits.


I like the one you picked too, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

Been in the library room and separating all the books.....little to HUGE.

Wow. LOTS of different books, just like I wanted. How to speak Spanish, How to speak German, cook books, a HUGE book with the price tag of 74.95 on it on the Who's Who of Hollywood and how to contact agencies etc, couple of really OLD books he just looked up on ebay and one is listed at 295 bucks!, antique books, a book of Hall Marks (like on sterling silver and such..which will come in handy), nature books, sea life books, and quite a few...drumroll....Native America Indian Tribe books. It was like christmas! They are all stacked on the floor now...waiting for the shelving to be put up tomorrow. But first I have to paint the wood, then hubby will attach the brackets and UP they will go!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

I burned my damn feet! Who woulda thunk standing outside HERE in this neck of the woods, that just watering the lawn barefoot, I would get two blisters on my pinky toes and the top of my feet bright red? Dayum! I knew it was hot today...so hot it was uncomfortable....but getting a sunburn on my feet for the short amount of time I was out there watering? Really?

Good thing I have aloe growing in my garden. Just rubbed a shitload of it all over my poor tootsies. They HURT!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Meanwhile..I did finish the Library room. I posted a pic of it in Cheers if nobody has seen it yet.

I need more books, lol.

And...I just got a call for the room. The guy will be here tomorrow during his lunch break. He sounds like a possible!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I burned my damn feet! Who woulda thunk standing outside HERE in this neck of the woods, that just watering the lawn barefoot, I would get two blisters on my pinky toes and the top of my feet bright red? Dayum! I knew it was hot today...so hot it was uncomfortable....but getting a sunburn on my feet for the short amount of time I was out there watering? Really?
> 
> Good thing I have aloe growing in my garden. Just rubbed a shitload of it all over my poor tootsies. They HURT!




A client of mine gave me an aloe plant for my birthday last November. It's still growing strong and I love to use that stuff for wounds and such.

BTW, my sister and BIL have a huge veggie garden and grow enough to eat all of their vegetables and also to can for each winter. It's a really good deal.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I like the one I picked out. Hope everyone else is ok with it too. It suits.
> ...



While I love the facepalm polar bear I was wondering if Pacer couldn't do something with the book sculpture as the image for the NCCC? We do need a library in the Lounge and this could be the right place for it. Informal place with art, music, books, sculpture, painting, etc.


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> While I love the facepalm polar bear I was wondering if Pacer couldn't do something with the book sculpture as the image for the NCCC? We do need a library in the Lounge and this could be the right place for it. Informal place with art, music, books, sculpture, painting, etc.


I agree Derideo and how about changing the name of the place to something original like "The Library".


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > While I love the facepalm polar bear I was wondering if Pacer couldn't do something with the book sculpture as the image for the NCCC? We do need a library in the Lounge and this could be the right place for it. Informal place with art, music, books, sculpture, painting, etc.
> ...



No, I don't want a name change because that is the genius of the NCCC name. It just happened and it works perfectly.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

This club can be anywhere....the park, the backyard, the block, the pool, where ever we choose to take it....Gracie said it was ours......and I'll be back later to relax......but first.....


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Examples:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> Examples:



The top one does it more justice in my opinion.


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Examples:
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay, I incorporated it into my signature bock.  Looks beautiful.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> Okay, I incorporated it into my signature bock.  Looks beautiful.



Mine too!  

I left the polar bear there too just in case Gracie vetoes it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Felt like sleeping in but I got up ....still tired how's everyone?


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning drifter.  What do you think of Derideo's suggestion to use the book sculpture as the image for the NCCC and this place could be used to share art and music and books, etc.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning drifter.  What do you think of Derideo's suggestion to use the book sculpture as the image for the NCCC and this place could be used to share art and music and books, etc.



I don't want to change the NCCC at all. I just like the artistic and book aspects that Gracie embraces and feel that the sculpture is more representative. I was making the comparison to libraries because they encompass all of these cultural aspects of our lives. Plus Gracie has just created her own personal library and is stocking it with a very eclectic collection.


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning drifter.  What do you think of Derideo's suggestion to use the book sculpture as the image for the NCCC and this place could be used to share art and music and books, etc.
> ...


Yes, sorry, Derideo.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think it would be cool to change the nccc picture logo once a month and have various people contribute to it so everyone gets to pick a photo and it rotates.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 30, 2014)

just checking-in b4 I go out.

 Best social thread on the board, bar-none  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2014)

Morning folks!

NCCC is not used often but when it is..it's awesome! It is YOUR thread and the majority speaks. So...if you want a library pic or books pic or swap the logo around every month or so...that's up to you guys.

You will just have to clear it with a mod cuz they are the ones that will have to go in and edit the logo. 

I leave it to you guys.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2014)

I think I just met my new roomie. 

Polite, quiet, good job he has been at for the past 3 years. He is coming back tonight around 8ish to meet the other roomie. Which will be a big help cuz he has a very heavy accent and she can help when he stumbles cuz his english good but the pronunciation isn't clear to these old ears. And he is her age, so now she will have someone to share pizza with, lol.

I would like to rent to him. But I have another gal that wants to look too, so.....it's still in the air.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Felt like sleeping in but I got up ....still tired how's everyone?




Good afternoon Drifter.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think I just met my new roomie.
> 
> Polite, quiet, good job he has been at for the past 3 years. He is coming back tonight around 8ish to meet the other roomie. Which will be a big help cuz he has a very heavy accent and she can help when he stumbles cuz his english good but the pronunciation isn't clear to these old ears. And he is her age, so now she will have someone to share pizza with, lol.
> 
> I would like to rent to him. But I have another gal that wants to look too, so.....it's still in the air.




What happened with the gamer, Gracie....I thought you were going to rent the room to him?


Oh well, I'm going to have to rush out, again, going to Choir practice, but I will be back later on tonight... See ya!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't heard from him. Yes, I wanted the gamer guy but I am not going to hold a room for another month then get stuck having to pay that rooms rent because I held it and they never showed up. This guy today has the money, seems nice, and will pay the deposit. He isn't a gamer, but he is quiet and seems pretty mellow.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think I just met my new roomie.
> 
> Polite, quiet, good job he has been at for the past 3 years. He is coming back tonight around 8ish to meet the other roomie. Which will be a big help cuz he has a very heavy accent and she can help when he stumbles cuz his english good but the pronunciation isn't clear to these old ears. And he is her age, so now she will have someone to share pizza with, lol.
> 
> I would like to rent to him. But I have another gal that wants to look too, so.....it's still in the air.



good news. That will be good if it all works out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I haven't heard from him. Yes, I wanted the gamer guy but I am not going to hold a room for another month then get stuck having to pay that rooms rent because I held it and they never showed up. This guy today has the money, seems nice, and will pay the deposit. He isn't a gamer, but he is quiet and seems pretty mellow.



Mellow is good.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Felt like sleeping in but I got up ....still tired how's everyone?
> ...



Hey Mertex, how is your day?

Was it you a while back that posted a photo of you and your husband riding motorcycles?

If so that was pretty cool and have you ever been to Sturgis?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> just checking-in b4 I go out.
> 
> Best social thread on the board, bar-none  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]



The weather is getting nice, do you like to garden?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Yep, we own a Harley....and no, we have never made it to Sturgis.  I don't think my butt could stand it...it's a long way.  The farthest we've gone, and it was hard on my butt, was Durango, Colorado, some years back when they had the State Rally there.  It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I was there once but not on purpose, it just happened to be sturgis when I went through.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)

[MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]

Did everyone say they wanted the library books fountain as a logo? I see the polar bear is gone.
I'd like it to be a vote on what folks want. 
Personally, mine is for the polar bear because it goes with the theme of this thread not being any particular group and the books make it look like it's book discussion....and it isn't. It's for everyone for any subject that is not affiliated with any particular "group" of people. Hence...polar bear, face palm.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)

Meanwhile....small town and all that....my friend that used to be a roomie here KNOWS this new guys boss and said grab him if all turns out well. So I called the boss..got glowing reports. Called his landlord where he and his mother currently live, and they have lived there 8 years and not once have ever been late. So...he is our new roomie! He is going to come by after work and drop off the deposit, will move in June 1st. So...IT'S RENTED!

I called the other pc guy in San Diego and told him I rented it and he said good because he found another place. Gosh. Thanks for telling me! I didn't say that, but I wanted to. Oy.
No courtesy anymore in the world. And here I was gonna hold the room until he could get here on this weekend to look at it. Sheesh.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile....small town and all that....my friend that used to be a roomie here KNOWS this new guys boss and said grab him if all turns out well. So I called the boss..got glowing reports. Called his landlord where he and his mother currently live, and they have lived there 8 years and not once have ever been late. So...he is our new roomie! He is going to come by after work and drop off the deposit, will move in June 1st. So...IT'S RENTED!
> 
> I called the other pc guy in San Diego and told him I rented it and he said good because he found another place. Gosh. Thanks for telling me! I didn't say that, but I wanted to. Oy.
> No courtesy anymore in the world. And here I was gonna hold the room until he could get here on this weekend to look at it. Sheesh.





So, it looks like all worked out well for you. Sounds like good news!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)

The owner just called me (not his manager...the owner of the company) and said "he is a good boy. I plan to keep him a VERY long time and just gave him a raise so he doesn't go looking elsewhere. been with me almost 4 years now".
So yep...he's a keeper!


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)

Meanwhile...I have been furiously changing my back yard around again. Moved the swing closer to my back door, swapped some heavy ass pots to the other side of the patio and now I have to move the gate forward so it cuts off all access to my living room (the garden) cuz roomies have the front yard..not the back yard.
I'm pooped again. But...I gotta go water. It's hot again today. Everything is drooping.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
> 
> Did everyone say they wanted the library books fountain as a logo? I see the polar bear is gone.
> I'd like it to be a vote on what folks want.
> Personally, mine is for the polar bear because it goes with the theme of this thread not being any particular group and the books make it look like it's book discussion....and it isn't. It's for everyone for any subject that is not affiliated with any particular "group" of people. Hence...polar bear, face palm.



Gracie, you can have both in my siggie. I have the NCCC in there twice. Once as the polar bear and again as the library books!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> The owner just called me (not his manager...the owner of the company) and said "he is a good boy. I plan to keep him a VERY long time and just gave him a raise so he doesn't go looking elsewhere. been with me almost 4 years now".
> So yep...he's a keeper!



Great news!  Always good to have a stable tenant.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)

I agree! Polite, pays on time, full time job, off weekends, a girlfriend he won't let spend the night but will have her over once in awhile for movie day, friends he goes to see but does not bring them home cuz he likes his privacy. Perfect. 

Thanks for keeping the bear logo. I like the books too, but we have a book forum and I don't want folks to get confused that we talk novels in here cuz we don't unless it is general chitchat with someone bringing up the subject. Yeah, I got my library built and I am out there now and then to browse through the goodies but it isn't my passion. The yard is my passion. Still..that is not NCCC either. This thread is like all the others that are more popular due to members keeping them going....except no cliques are in here. ALL are welcome if they choose to come. Some won't because my name is used as the thread starter (childish), and thats ok if that is how they judge where they post. Me? I don't care who comes here. Door is open for anyone that can co exist and leave agendas behind for awhile.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I agree! Polite, pays on time, full time job, off weekends, a girlfriend he won't let spend the night but will have her over once in awhile for movie day, friends he goes to see but does not bring them home cuz he likes his privacy. Perfect.
> 
> Thanks for keeping the bear logo. I like the books too, but we have a book forum and I don't want folks to get confused that we talk novels in here cuz we don't unless it is general chitchat with someone bringing up the subject. Yeah, I got my library built and I am out there now and then to browse through the goodies but it isn't my passion. The yard is my passion. Still..that is not NCCC either. This thread is like all the others that are more popular due to members keeping them going....except no cliques are in here. ALL are welcome if they choose to come. Some won't because my name is used as the thread starter (childish), and thats ok if that is how they judge where they post. Me? I don't care who comes here. *Door is open for anyone that can co exist and leave agendas behind for awhile.*


----------



## pacer (May 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
> 
> Did everyone say they wanted the library books fountain as a logo? I see the polar bear is gone.
> I'd like it to be a vote on what folks want.
> Personally, mine is for the polar bear because it goes with the theme of this thread not being any particular group and the books make it look like it's book discussion....and it isn't. It's for everyone for any subject that is not affiliated with any particular "group" of people. Hence...polar bear, face palm.


I removed the books icon.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I have been furiously changing my back yard around again. Moved the swing closer to my back door, swapped some heavy ass pots to the other side of the patio and now I have to move the gate forward so it cuts off all access to my living room (the garden) cuz roomies have the front yard..not the back yard.
> I'm pooped again. But...I gotta go water. It's hot again today. Everything is drooping.




I was doing almost the same thing, today.  I rearranged the furniture in the Sun Room, and now that almost all my plants are outside it looks a lot bigger.  

I have been working on my flower beds close to the house, blowing away the leaves and planting new plants, and my husband comes out and says "Wow, almost overnight it goes from looking awful to looking beautiful" - overnight? I said - haven't you seen me working out here for several days now.....geez!


----------



## kiwiman127 (May 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I have been furiously changing my back yard around again. Moved the swing closer to my back door, swapped some heavy ass pots to the other side of the patio and now I have to move the gate forward so it cuts off all access to my living room (the garden) cuz roomies have the front yard..not the back yard.
> I'm pooped again. But...I gotta go water. It's hot again today. Everything is drooping.



Gracie, I'll take your heat if you'll take my rain.  It's been about 15 degrees below normal and has rained for a week straight.  I tried to walk on the grass but sank right in.  But I have the sinking in the yard thing solved.  I'm going to use my snow shoes.  Not only that, my snow shoes are high tech with traction cleats, that means I can aerate the lawn as I stroll across the yard.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)

I love rain. But I would probably get burned out after a week. Sounds like the ground is so now saturated it cannot take any more. Watch for big trees. Weather like that, with soggy ground means the roots have nothing to hold on to and down they may come. Even the really BIG ones.

My yard looks very nice now. I step outside my bedroom door to the yard and walk 5 steps and plop in the swing that is surrounded by potted flowers everywhere. I am pleased. 

Mertex...Ma and Da had a sunroom in the house I grew up in. Nothing but solid windows and 3 sides...other side went into the dining room. Drapes from ceiling to floor because it was solid glass. I loved that room, but Ma likes dark houses and Da and I loved the light so I was not in there as often as I wanted when I was a kid.

I broke one of those panes once too. My sister locked me out of the house...i think I was about 16, she 18. She refused to let me in and made the big mistake of putting her face up against that pane of glass and planting a kiss on it. She never saw my fist coming...straight through the glass and right in her face. She didn't get hurt except for a bruise from my knuckles cuz all the glass wound up in my fingers and wrists. Still have the scars. I look at them fondly from time to time.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...I have been furiously changing my back yard around again. Moved the swing closer to my back door, swapped some heavy ass pots to the other side of the patio and now I have to move the gate forward so it cuts off all access to my living room (the garden) cuz roomies have the front yard..not the back yard.
> ...



No me.....I'll take your rain, all of it.....please....we haven't had rain in so long I don't remember what it looks like now....


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

I'm gonna give it another week or so...then if nobody wants to play USMB trivia..well, mine anyway...I will dump the game and the link.

Just a heads up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

I'll check it out.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Doesn't make any difference to me whether anyone wants to play. Just thought it might be a fun thing to do. So...no biggie.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Meanwhile....HUBBY SCORED! He brought home TWO HUNDRED books from the swap meet! My library is now...a library. Minus the room, lol. Soon as the inlaws get out..I will be painting it a soothing  soft darkish slate green, hang white lace curtains so the sun comes in, adding a huge house plant in one corner, adding all the shelves and painting them the same green, laying the persian carpet I have stuffed in the shed, placing the big wingback chair in one corner and a footstool to match, a neat end table with a lamp on it, and strewn in corners will be big fluffy pillows. Only thing left I have to place is the boston fern hanging from the cathedral ceiling in front of the window..or in the corner next to the window.
> 
> ...



Sounds wonderful!


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
> 
> Did everyone say they wanted the library books fountain as a logo? I see the polar bear is gone.
> 
> I'd like it to be a vote on what folks want.


Actually, we should put it to a vote. It's the democratic way.  You did say the thread belongs to everyone so everyone should have a say with regard to the suggestion.

Vote A - Books - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - (Derideo) "We do need a library in the Lounge and this could be the right place for it. Informal place with art, music, books, sculpture, painting, etc.  I don't want to change the NCCC at all. I just like the artistic and book aspects that Gracie embraces and feel that the sculpture is more representative. I was making the comparison to libraries because they encompass all of these cultural aspects of our lives. Plus Gracie has just created her own personal library and is stocking it with a very eclectic collection."

Vote B - Polar Bear - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - (Gracie) "...the polar bear because it goes with the theme of this thread not being any particular group and the books make it look like it's book discussion....and it isn't. It's for everyone for any subject that is not affiliated with any particular "group" of people. Hence...polar bear, face palm."

Let us know what you think. 

(A list of members who have participated in the last few days)

      [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]
    [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]
      [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]
      [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
      [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION]
      [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
      [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]
      [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
> ...



Good job,  [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]! I vote A, simply because it flows better with the rest of your Sig file. :Thup:


----------



## Esmeralda (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
> ...



I vote for the bear. I love books, but I just don't like that particular sculpture.  Polar bears, on the other hand, never look bad.


----------



## Mertex (May 2, 2014)

I vote for the fountain with the books.  The bear makes it look like it might be a thread about animals.  The fountain is so beautiful and serene looking, a quiet place to come and meet with  friends.


----------



## Mertex (May 2, 2014)

And before I go off to coffee land....just wanted to say:


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
> ...



I am going to abstain because (a) I suggested the fountain and (b) I actually like both and have both images in my siggie pointing to NCCC.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 2, 2014)

I go with the bear but to be honest, I like both so the bear it is for me just because it's a bear. LOL


----------



## Michelle420 (May 2, 2014)

It doesn't matter to me which one is used. I am just here for the free hugs.


----------



## Dot Com (May 2, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I go with the bear but to be honest, I like both so the bear it is for me just because it's a bear. LOL



^ that


----------



## Dot Com (May 2, 2014)

I'm fine w/ whatever is done as I just drop in ocassionally. This is the best social thread on the board, bar-none


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I'm fine w/ whatever is done as I just drop in ocassionally. This is the best social thread on the board, bar-none



It is, you know? It really is.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Bear


----------



## Dot Com (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Bear



yeah, the fountain idea is too stodgy


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Actually...I kinda like the idea of swapping it out once every two weeks or so. But then we have to ask the mods to do it for us. And..who looks at the front page here alla time anyway? Some folks are carrying the logo in their siggies, so they would have to swap it out too. So it depends on them, actually. And leave the bear in the OP. Less work for mods.

What say you folks to that idea? And anyone can choose a bi weekly/montly new logo and we vote on it or something. But remember..we still have to inform those who use it in siggies. THEY have to do the swapping.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

I like both but as mentioned earlier the bear makes it appear the thread is about animals.

Bear - 5

Esmeralda
Derideo
Wolfsister
Dot Com
Gracie

Books - 4

BDBoop
Mertex
Derideo
pacer

Pending

drifter (no vote)
Ropey
Statistikhengst


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Actually...I kinda like the idea of swapping it out once every two weeks or so. But then we have to ask the mods to do it for us. And..who looks at the front page here alla time anyway? Some folks are carrying the logo in their siggies, so they would have to swap it out too. So it depends on them, actually. And leave the bear in the OP. Less work for mods.
> 
> What say you folks to that idea? And anyone can choose a bi weekly/montly new logo and we vote on it or something. But remember..we still have to inform those who use it in siggies. THEY have to do the swapping.



I agree that there is no need to change the OP. I have no problem swapping my siggie images. In fact swapping every so often is probably a good idea since a new one might catch someone's eye and bring them here. Having the old one isn't a problem either since they still all come to the same place.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

That makes sense.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

I liked the first image Gracie suggested for this thread.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

How about *two bears* playing checkers on a *porch* near an outdoor *fireplace* in the patio of *Cheers* where the *expresso* machine is?


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Love 'em Deri!!


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Espeically love the two birds. Perfect. lol


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Yes, very nice.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Not all of them reduce well but here they are in my signature block.  I linked them up in case you decided to use one of them.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Cliques stands out. That one REALLY represents what NCCC is about.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

But..the birds would be clearer if the words over them were bigger. I can do that with my paintshoppro. IF that is one to be considered. Remember...if we all agree to swap out the logo biweekly or monthly...we will need a lot of logos on standby from each member.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

And Pacer? Might wanna put in a small schpeel like:

Click the pics below to go to social threads.

That way, folks know they are clickable and not just pics you have on there for funzies.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Not all of them reduce well but here they are in my signature block.  I linked them up in case you decided to use one of them.



You can take the porch out, to free things up a bit. It's inactive.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

I think most people know the images are clickable.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Not all of them reduce well but here they are in my signature block.  I linked them up in case you decided to use one of them.
> ...


Thank you, BDBoop, but that's not necessary.  We're allowed 10 text lines for the siggie and I am under that even if the pics flowed onto another line.  People still post in the porch occasionally so I'll leave it.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Pacer..noobs don't know. I guess I should have said that in my post becasue that is who I was thinking about when I suggested what I suggested.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And Pacer? Might wanna put in a small schpeel like:
> 
> Click the pics below to go to social threads.
> 
> That way, folks know they are clickable and not just pics you have on there for funzies.



I think that it is a learning experience. Most people who use the internet on a regular basis know that if the mouse changes then it is a clickable link. I don't have a problem with writing something in the siggie but I prefer that people discover it for themselves. That way they will know what it means the next time. I keep the Cheers image first because it almost invites clicking on. The others they can figure out for themselves once they grasp the concept.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Anywho...back to voting the newest suggestions.....

Mine is for the very red slashed Cliques. THAT is what this thread is named after all, isn't it? No cliques. Everyone getting along. So...

Gracie votes for next new logo as Red No Clique supplied by Deri.

Anyone else want to give input on what has been supplied so far?


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And Pacer? Might wanna put in a small schpeel like:
> ...



Sounds like a weiner to me! (winner).


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Okay, shall we put it to another vote or will someone simply arbitrarily pick one?


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Vote.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Please vote for one of the following pics as the logo for the NCCC forum.

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION] 
  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] 
  [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION] 
  [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]

And anyone else who wants to participate in the vote.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

I vote No. 4.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 2, 2014)

#1


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

#1 

But I am leaving the bear in my siggie too.


----------



## Mertex (May 2, 2014)

I vote # (oh shit I forgot which one was the birds) #2?


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I vote # (oh shit I forgot which one was the birds) #2?



Bird brain!


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

#1.

The bear stays in the OP. That will never be changed. 

Y'all with the logo in your siggie..that is completely up to you.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Based on the results so far I think it is safe to say No. 1 is the winner.  

No. 1

Wolfsister
Derideo
Gracie
drifter

No. 2

Mertex

No. 4

pacer


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> #1
> 
> But I am leaving the bear in my siggie too.


Nice avatar, Derideo.  

P.S.  Your @ image is a tad shorter in height than the rest of the pics in your signature block.  I must have sent you the wrong one.  Here is the exact height as your other pics.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 2, 2014)

I like the no cliques logo that's my vote


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > #1
> ...



No, that was my fault, I tried resizing it myself and that was as close as I could get. 

Thanks for the new image.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Please vote for one of the following pics as the logo for the NCCC forum.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



I like four, but I bet #1 takes it.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I like four, but I bet #1 takes it.


I picked No. 4 as well.  I felt it better represented what the forum was about--having fun, chatting, joking,  etc.  With your vote, No. 1 is still the winner.

No. 1

Wolfsister
Derideo
Gracie
drifter

No. 2

Mertex

No. 4

pacer
BDBoop


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

We are getting famous.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I like four, but I bet #1 takes it.
> ...



Great minds think alike. 

See you in dark side later, MUST get some sleep!


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Well...now that that is settled and I am also a walking advertisement....I am off to fix my tacos.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Gracie, I reduced the two Eye Candy icons to be the same height as the rest of your images.  Here they are.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well...now that that is settled and* I am also a walking advertisement*....I am off to fix my tacos.




lol....


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie, I reduced the two Eye Candy icons to be the same height as the rest of your images.  Here they are.



Thanks..but I like the stacked view.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie, I reduced the two Eye Candy icons to be the same height as the rest of your images.  Here they are.
> ...


You could still stack them but the upper two images are noticeably bigger than the bottom images, height-wise.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie, I reduced the two Eye Candy icons to be the same height as the rest of your images.  Here they are.
> ...



Yes, looks good.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

We can't ALL be twinsies.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


I am not suggesting Gracie unstack them.  The upper two images are considerably bigger than the bottom images.  If she reduced them to the same height as the rest and stacked them, it would look beautiful.  Right now, it looks top heavy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Pacer, you are getting to be a real expert at these sig-line thingys. Ever think about opening up a sig-line shop?

Here, something like:


"Come on down to the NCCC and then to Cheers! and then, when yer blasted out of your head, swing by Pacers Sig-Paradise and put a new shiny bumper on your USMB car!!!"

LOL...


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

I'll install BDBoop's thread and then send it to you.  Which row did you want her image to be in?


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I like how yours looks Pacer. Can you send the code you have right now so I can copy and paste in my sig? I guess we will be twinsies. However..I think Boops Dark Side should be included. I like fantasy.
> 
> [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]....which pic do you want as a logo?



I'll have to get back to you, but it's not a lounge thread so not a logical fit. As well, I trust pacer to choose ... great  eye on that one!


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> I'll install BDBoop's thread and then send it to you.  Which row did you want her image to be in?



I'll just keep the logos I have for now. I just don't know how to get the space between the two top logos like yours is.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I'll install BDBoop's thread and then send it to you.  Which row did you want her image to be in?
> ...


I sent you the codes.  BDBoop is having a power nap.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

I got it! Thanks Pacer!


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Boop tried to have a power nap. Boop was unsuccessful. I'm going to be living on the Dark Side tonight, too tired to do much besides search Pinterest and whimper. Thanks be to all that's holy it is Friday night, and calls should be light.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Then perhaps you should find a light side? That way you have the Dark Side and the Light Side. Two. LIke I have EC1 and EC2. No reason you can't have more than one.
> Not being mean. Just tryin' to help. Looking at and searching for uplifting things does help. I should know.



No, the light is just mixed in with the dark, as I feel it should be. Two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
> ...




Miss Statalina would probably prefer the bear, so in her name, I go with the bear.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Day late, dollar short, Stat. 

I know, I know, story of your life. 

J/k


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

BDBoop, I reduced the OP pic for the Dark Side and installed it into my siggie.  It doesn't reduce well.  Is there another pic you would rather have or is the existing one fine the way it is?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 2, 2014)

Well, that shows that I'm not on enough or don't do a good enough job of finding threads. Thanks for pointing out the dark side-see those siggy lines work. I love fantasy stuff. I'll go check it out.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop, I reduced the OP pic for the Dark Side and installed it into my siggie.  It doesn't reduce well.  Is there another pic you would rather have or is the existing one fine the way it is?



Fine as is. It's really unique (compared to the rest of what we have in there.)


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, that shows that I'm not on enough or don't do a good enough job of finding threads. Thanks for pointing out the dark side-see those siggy lines work. I love fantasy stuff. I'll go check it out.



Post #4 represents you.  The first several posts, I recognized various members.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It's a good thread. I look often. And no, I am not stealing any. But I can't promise I won't pin a few in my pinterest. Like the one you just posted.



No worries. I'm stealing like a madwoman - none of these are mine. This is my current favorite link:

MaryKate on Pinterest

She has FORTY-NINE THOUSAND pins.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that shows that I'm not on enough or don't do a good enough job of finding threads. Thanks for pointing out the dark side-see those siggy lines work. I love fantasy stuff. I'll go check it out.
> ...



Love that one, it's great. I like #3 too just because I'm a GOT fan.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thread. I look often. And no, I am not stealing any. But I can't promise I won't pin a few in my pinterest. Like the one you just posted.
> ...



Wow, thanks for this. Her fantasy boards are great.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Reminds me of Sarah G.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Sitting here, playing Google Chrome games, listening to Golden Girls and for some time I have been turning the channel as soon as GG's comes on. I used to love this show but I never really paid attention to just how insulting they are. Ma is constantly dissing her daughter and it's ok because she had a stroke. Ok. Not. Blanche is a ho. Um, ok.
Rose reminds me of my sister in law, so I dislike her intensely. Talk about stupid. Both could be sisters. And Dorothy is a snide bully. All four of them suck...and I never really saw it. Until recently. So ..time to change the channel.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Day late, dollar short, Stat.
> 
> I know, I know, story of your life.
> 
> J/k




Lots of work on the outside means less time here on the inside. C'est la vie!


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

I envy you. Go have fun for me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2014)

Weather is a little crazy here for May. Sunshine, but really, really cold. We are going to have to wear pretty thick jackets, and that on the 3rd of May. Weird.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Cold means hot cocoa for Little StatGirl and for Papa.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Xylophone! Nice one, too! And a highboy dresser and a shitload of brass. W00T! (Yard sale finds today by hubby).

He just left for another sale. Out in the boondocks on a ranch. Hope he finds lots of scrap metal!


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Gracie, you forgot to put a space between the Eye Candy image and Cheers.    Not that it matters.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie, you forgot to put a space between the Eye Candy image and Cheers.    Not that it matters.



I know. Oh well. Not sure how long I will leave them all up anyway. At least until it irritates a few more folks. So....no biggie on the no space.

Meanwhile....I just took some pics of the back yard for funzies. Today is a lovely day and I thought it time to take newer pics instead of rainy scenes, lol.
















I do love my living room.


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

I need to rake under the tree (second pic). And I probably need to water again. Thanks for liking my living room, Pacer.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Meanwhile...I am done. Kaput. Fini. Over. Slammin' that door shut and locking it.

And on to an better today and tomorrow!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie, you forgot to put a space between the Eye Candy image and Cheers.    Not that it matters.
> ...



Great job, Gracie! 

Can you come over and do mine next?


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Can I live in it? If so..I will be right over. 

Been out there since I posted the pics. I needed to dust and vac the carpet. (rake).
And...clouds are rolling in. The umbrella behind the swing is now gone. I put it in the shed. Couldn't pull it shut during high winds where it was, so now there is nothing there except the top of the swing.

And I can smell my oven baked dinner cooking in da oven.....chicken legs and scalloped taters and hubby gets his nasty peas


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Can I live in it? If so..I will be right over.
> 
> Been out there since I posted the pics. I needed to dust and vac the carpet. (rake).
> And...clouds are rolling in. The umbrella behind the swing is now gone. I put it in the shed. Couldn't pull it shut during high winds where it was, so now there is nothing there except the top of the swing.
> ...



Mmmmm, smells delicious. We are having cottage pie and peas for supper tonight. What do you have against peas? They are about as innocuous a green veggie as it is possible to get. Then again, there are peas and there are petite pois. Mrs Te insists upon the latter. I know that because she rolls her eyes and sighs if I buy the wrong ones at the supermarket.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Peas. Ewww. Icky. Blech. Hate peas. And asparagus. Eww. EWWW.


----------



## DriftingSand (May 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie, you forgot to put a space between the Eye Candy image and Cheers.    Not that it matters.
> ...



Great yard! I've been thinking about laying down bricks. Tired of dealing with the lawn.


----------



## DriftingSand (May 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Peas. Ewww. Icky. Blech. Hate peas. And asparagus. Eww. EWWW.



Mmmmmm peas ... especially raw.  Mmmmmm asparagus ... great in salads with avocado and cucumber.  Delicious!


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Peas. Ewww. Icky. Blech. Hate peas. And asparagus. Eww. EWWW.
> ...



Seconded! Motion carried.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Wish I had more bricks now. Soon as hubby finds a stack at a yard sale, some of the lawn it going to disappear. The only one that actually ran on it, rolled in it, played in it was Gracie. And Pretties. Karma likes to graze but it's a huge lawn and all I need is a small section for her when she feels like being a cow. And..too hard to keep up with it. Plus all the watering. I want everything in pots. Sitting on bricks.

Meanwhile..I am stuffed. I had a roasted chicken leg, a glass of chocolate milk and about a cup of scallop taters. Way too much for me but I eated it and it was nummy. 

However, I want a nap now and don't dare. So..I am watching Jaws instead.


----------



## Grandma (May 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Peas. Ewww. Icky. Blech. Hate peas. And asparagus. Eww. EWWW.



Peas are good if you grow your own. Canned peas are a disgusting insult to the rest of the meal.


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Peas. Ewww. Icky. Blech. Hate peas. And asparagus. Eww. EWWW.
> ...



Isn't canned most anything a disgusting insult?


----------



## Grandma (May 3, 2014)

Peas are the worst offenders.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

I'm going to pull an animal spirit card tonight for this place. Dayum.


Is mercury in retrograde or something?


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

I think it's very calm here, having lots of fun in the iconic photos thread.


----------



## Mertex (May 3, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Peas. Ewww. Icky. Blech. Hate peas. And asparagus. Eww. EWWW.
> ...




I have an asparagus bed, and the newer plants produce skinnier asparagus, so I use them in salads.  They taste great.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Ewww. Ewww. Asparagus!! Barf. And spinach. If i smell spinach cooking..I literally gag and sometimes barf for reals.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I love asparagus, especially in fresh pasta dishes.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Same.


----------



## DriftingSand (May 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ewww. Ewww. Asparagus!! Barf. And spinach. If i smell spinach cooking..I literally gag and sometimes barf for reals.



Not a fan of cooked spinach either but I love raw spinach leaves. I often use spinach leaves as a base for a salad without using any lettuce at all.  Raw spinach is highly nutritious.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ewww. Ewww. Asparagus!! Barf. And spinach. If i smell spinach cooking..I literally gag and sometimes barf for reals.
> ...



That it is - but I love spinach in any form, and any dish. Ever had burger trittini? A bit like lasagna with no pasta. Spinach instead.


----------



## Dot Com (May 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm going to pull an animal spirit card tonight for this place. Dayum.
> 
> 
> Is mercury in retrograde or something?



I know right? People are such downers around here


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Don't know what I missed, we were all having a wonderful time in the Iconic Photos thread.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 4, 2014)

Just noticed this most excellent thread.  I thought it was about keyboards that make that wonderful cliquity clack sound on each keystroke.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Just noticed this most excellent thread.  I thought it was about keyboards that make that wonderful cliquity clack sound on each keystroke.



I actually have an app that does that. I don't like the sound it makes for backspace though. The one on yWriter5 (my novel app) is awesome.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed this most excellent thread.  I thought it was about keyboards that make that wonderful cliquity clack sound on each keystroke.
> ...



I have one of those keyboards, thing is built like a tank.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I like almost all vegetables.  I like: Arugula, Artichoke, Asparagus , Eggplant, Bamboo Shoot,  Broad Bean, Green Bean, Runner Bean, Beetroot, Black-eyed pea (all legumes), Broccoli, Brussels sprouts, Cabbage, Carrots Cauliflower, Chickpea, Celery, Corn, Zucchini, Cucumber, Ginger, Endive, Garlic, Parsley, Kale, Lettuce, Leeks, Lentils, Winter and Summer squash, Bean Sprouts, Onions, Peas, Pepper, Potato (white and sweet), Pumpkin, Radish, Snow Pea, Soybean, Spinach, Tomato, Watercress, Water Chestnut, Yam.  There may be others, but these for sure.  Oh, and Carrot Cake. Thats a vegetable, right?  &#61514;


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



I prefer most of my veggies raw vs cooked with a few notable exceptions like potatoes. Not a big fan of peppers. Broccoli, cauliflower and cabbage cooked actually make me gag for some reason but I really enjoy cole slaw and raw broccoli is fine so go figure.  

You left out horse chestnuts and mushrooms. I love horse chestnuts in Chinese stir fried vegetable dishes. Grilled Portabella mushrooms with garlic and cheddar cheese are awesome.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Mushrooms!  I absolutely loath mushrooms.  It is the one vegetable I definitely won't go near.    You know what they grow them in, right?


----------



## RKMBrown (May 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



They are grown in pasteurized mushroom substrate which is "made up of several different organic materials such as wheat, straw, hay, stable bedding, poultry litter, gypsum, corncobs, and high protein supplements such as soybean meal and feather meal."

What do you think other vegetables are grown in?  More particularly, what do you think fertilizer is?


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

I love mushrooms.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Nope. I picked mushrooms one year. They are grown in shit. They are grown inside in long buildings with no windows. They look like green houses, but are wooden and have no windows at all.  The pickers have to wear miner type hats with a headlight so they can see.  The mushrooms are grown in beds on 3 or 4 levels.  To get around, the picker puts one leg on the edge of one bed and the other on the parallel bed and walks up the line to the end of the beds at the other end of the building, then climbs up to the next level, and goes back, etc.  The soil is at least 50 percent pure shit.  The huge piles of steaming shit sit outside the building ready to be used.  You see it.  You smell it.  They are grown in shit.  

Perhaps the soil you describe is what organic mushrooms are grown in. All the rest are grown in shit. I picked mushrooms on a mushroom farm. I've been there. I know.

I'm a gardener. I know what fertilizer is. I've used steer manure in my vegetable garden. It is pasteurized.  I didn't grow my vegetables in 50% shit.  I used steer manure in a very limited way. On the mushroom farm, it is about 50%. I know. I saw it. I smelled it. I wore gloves, but I was in the building with them, leaning over their growing beds all day long to pick them. The soil is heavily manure.  I don't know if it is pasteurized because it sat outside the buildings in huge smelly steaming piles waiting to be used.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yup! 

Like the old joke about employees being mushrooms. They are kept in the dark and occasionally have shit thrown at them. 

But it is only fertilizer which is really no different to that used to grow other vegetables. The nutrients in the soil are converted by the plants into all of those veggies that you listed above. We used to go and collect bags of the stuff and dig it into the beds before every planting season. 

But I do understand your revulsion. I suffer from the same when it comes to the items I listed above. Over cooked carrots are the same. By that stage they have lost 90% of whatever goodness they contained and are just a nasty taste as far as I am concerned. But I will happily chomp on raw carrots all day long even if they are grown in the same fertilizer that is used for the mushrooms.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

Nothing beats a cold raw mushroom with a little salt sprinkled on top!!

Cooked? Ewww.


----------



## Dot Com (May 4, 2014)

grilled Portabellas are delicious!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2014)

Made some almond milk was ok.


----------



## Gracie (May 5, 2014)

Never tried it. I outta. Did try some soy milk. It was ok. I guess.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Never tried it. I outta. Did try some soy milk. It was ok. I guess.



It was pretty easy to make, but I will probably just buy it next time.


----------



## Gracie (May 5, 2014)

You MADE it? Why? There is a perfectly good grocery store near you, lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You MADE it? Why? There is a perfectly good grocery store near you, lol.



 Exactly ~!~~


----------



## Dot Com (May 5, 2014)

I used to work in a Health Food store so i know all about that stuff.


----------



## Gracie (May 5, 2014)

I just like plain ol pasturized milk. With chocolate in it.


----------



## Dot Com (May 5, 2014)

2% or 1% milk. store-bought choc milk is 2% around here.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 5, 2014)

I tried store bought chocolate milk once. It is slimy, not  like regular milk with chocolate in it.  Best is to get real milk and put powdered chocolate or chocolate sauce in it. I haven't had chocolate milk in ages though.  Not something I am any longer interested in.


----------



## Gracie (May 5, 2014)

Nestle Quik powder. In a big glass of cold cold milk. Love it!


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ewww. Ewww. Asparagus!! Barf. And spinach. If i smell spinach cooking..I literally gag and sometimes barf for reals.




Green leafy vegetables - so good for you.  I'm glad to say that there is no vegetable that I don't like....I like 'em all.  I didn't use to like Brussels Sprouts, but since I started using a recipe for roasted ones, I love them....really do.


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



I do too.  I like them raw in salads, and broiled in the oven after rolling them in olive oil.  Grilled are even better, rolled in olive oil.


----------



## Dot Com (May 5, 2014)

any anchovy lovers here?


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You should try fried cabbage....with thin slice of onion....so good.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 5, 2014)

Fried cabbage is very good.


----------



## Gracie (May 5, 2014)

Not a cabbage lover. I can tolerate it in small doses..like in spring rolls, but no more than one roll. Hubby LOVES cabbage. Eww. He also loves anchovies. Eww again.


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I use manure in my vegetable garden...buy it in bags, it might smell when you first throw it in the bed, but after you till it into the soil, you can't smell it anymore.  Obviously whatever they grow mushrooms in cannot hurt you or we wouldn't be able to eat them.  Fecal matter is toxic and would kill a person....just a little can create e-coli....so, I don't even worry about what mushrooms are grown in.  I love stuffed portabella mushrooms, and I always use mushrooms in my sphagetti sauce.


Chris Harrelson, the Food Defense Coordinator for the State of North Carolina, said foods grown in an field known to have had human feces contamination could not be sold on the market.
"We would not allow that product to be prepared or sold. We would ask a restaurant to voluntarily dispose of the product. If the owner refused to throw it away, we would embargo it."
So human waste is that dangerous? Yes, Harrelson said. "Human feces are assumed to have a certain amount of pathogenic organisms; bacteria and virus."

Human feces


----------



## Esmeralda (May 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



It may be only fertilizer as we use our in my gardens. I understand that. I used to do a lot of vegetable gardening and used steer manure, packed and sterilized. However, the point that no one seems to accept is that when we use manure in our gardening or when farmers use it to grow vegetables, the ratio of manure to soil is small.  In growing mushrooms, the ratio of manure to soil is large, a very high percentage.  More than 50%.

Anyway, my hatred of mushrooms is not just about how they are grown, though I do have first hand knowledge of that. As far as the foods I consume go, I am about texture as much as anything else. For example, though I like most vegetables, I won't eat okra because it is, imo, slimy.  To me, mushrooms have a horrible texture, including being slimy.  They have a horrible appearance, horrible smell, and horrible texture.  IMO.  For me. You can like them. I reserve the right to loath them. I am sure there are foods other people don't like. I have no problem with what you don't like.  The fact is I didn't eat mushrooms before I spent time on a mushroom farm picking mushrooms.  I never liked them my whole life. I'm entitled to dislike certain foods just as much as anyone is.  But, the other fact is that they are, essentially, grown in shit.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I used to work in a Health Food store so i know all about that stuff.



That's cool, I know a lot of people that work at whole foods.


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Good afternoon.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Hiya Pacer. Hope your day is going well.


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Yes, Gracie, the weather is beautiful; I ran a few errands; and now I'm back at my second home.


----------



## Mertex (May 6, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Okay, but even at that, we know it is not harmful for human consumption, and evidently they have been cleansed/washed disinfected before we get them.  Their nutrional value is also one not to be dismissed.  My point is, that the method that they are grown should not be the reason for anyone to decide against them.


*Mushrooms are low in calories, high in fiber, and contain many important vitamins and minerals. Some also have medicinal properties such as complex carbohydrates that strengthen the immune system.
Let's look at mushroom nutrition in a little more depth. The first half of this page lists dietary benefits, and the second half tells you how you can best take advantage of them. More mushrooms in your diet are not only tasty; they're good for you!*
The Nutritional Value of Mushrooms



> Anyway, my hatred of mushrooms is not just about how they are grown, though I do have first hand knowledge of that. As far as the foods I consume go, I am about texture as much as anything else. For example, though I like most vegetables, I won't eat okra because it is, imo, slimy.  To me, mushrooms have a horrible texture, including being slimy.  They have a horrible appearance, horrible smell, and horrible texture.  IMO.  For me. You can like them. I reserve the right to loath them. I am sure there are foods other people don't like. I have no problem with what you don't like.  The fact is I didn't eat mushrooms before I spent time on a mushroom farm picking mushrooms.  I never liked them my whole life. I'm entitled to dislike certain foods just as much as anyone is.  But, the other fact is that they are, essentially, grown in shit.



I understand, my husband doesn't like mushrooms either and carefully picks them out of the sphagetti sauce.  I have bought some to stuff and he won't touch them....but he like you, doesn't like the texture.  But it does seem that the method that they are grown is a big factor in your dislike....


----------



## cereal_killer (May 6, 2014)

I love mushrooms (cooked though) 

I eat loads of Greens. I have a vitamix so I put a pile of Kale, 1 beet, 2 carrots, 2 hand fulls of spinach (all veggies are organic), 5 oz's water, ice and 40 grams of Warrior Blend protein powder into the blender. I'll mix all the veggies first because they fill up the entire blender, then add protein and ice to finish up the smoothie. I do it everyday. I 'll also eat veggies at lunch and dinner.

Vitamix is awesome by the way. Best blender I've ever owned.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

I don't eat enough veggies to get all the vitamins I need, so I drink that Ensure stuff. Everything you need is in one little chocolate mix bottle.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just like plain ol pasturized milk. With chocolate in it.



I'll only drink Raw Milk...too bad it's illegal to sell (how nuts is that)

Milk is terrible for you Gracie. There's puss, blood, feces and bacteria in it. Thats why they NEED to pasteurize it.

Raw dairy farmers have pristine milking facilities because they HAVE to otherwise people would get sick. Regular dairy farmers however don't need to worry about all the crap (literally) in their milk. Pasteurizing it will cook it off. No thanks!

I could go on for hours about how our food is literally killing us and how it is the cause of most diseases and ailments


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

I know, CK. Which is why I refuse to eat anything with wheat. That gluten does a number on yer guts. And wheat from 2000 years ago is not the same wheat as today. 

Poison is used on everything, winds up IN the product, then goes IN our bodies. I eat daily about the same amount a 4 year old would. I have to get my vitamins from Ensure because vitamin pills are so big I can't swallow them.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I know, CK. Which is why I refuse to eat anything with wheat. That gluten does a number on yer guts. And wheat from 2000 years ago is not the same wheat as today.
> 
> Poison is used on everything, winds up IN the product, then goes IN our bodies. I eat daily about the same amount a 4 year old would. I have to get my vitamins from Ensure because vitamin pills are so big I can't swallow them.



I've been gluten free for 1.5 years now


----------



## Esmeralda (May 6, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I just like plain ol pasturized milk. With chocolate in it.
> ...



Many years ago I drank raw milk from a health food store. I ended up in the hospital with food poisoning. Never again.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 6, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I know, CK. Which is why I refuse to eat anything with wheat. That gluten does a number on yer guts. And wheat from 2000 years ago is not the same wheat as today.
> ...



Are you celiac or do you have a gluten intolerance?

Been 100% gluten free for 12 years now. Since I am a diagnosed celiac I have to admit that it has made a positive difference sticking strictly to the diet. And a lot easier since there are so many foods out there and better labeling too.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't eat enough veggies to get all the vitamins I need, so I drink that Ensure stuff. Everything you need is in one little chocolate mix bottle.




I don't eat enough vegetables either, and I work out hard 4 days a week.  While the Ensure is good for nutrients, I have taken the supplement in this link for over 5 years now, and it is great for energy and the immune system. I have not had a cold or flu for a long time.


Taxus Immune (Wild Yew Complex) 90 VCaps


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

They are probably horse pills. I like my Ensure just fine, thanky. 

Meanwhile...are the Santa Anas having a field day with blowing dust in your area? Windchimes are sideways here and I had to unfurl the umbrellas. I also have a doozy of a sinus headache from all the debris and pollen being blown around.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I just like plain ol pasturized milk. With chocolate in it.
> ...




We are what we eat.

It's that simple.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I am wondering why anyone would go gluten free unless they had some kind of allergy to wheat.  Do people really consider wheat to be so detrimental to their health?  If I could remind people of this: the Mediterranean diet is considered to be the healthiest in the world due to lack of health problems among the people who live there and the general longevity of life.  I've spent a lot of time in that region including living in Turkey for 2 years in the region of the Mediterranean and Aegean seas.  They smoke a lot in Turkey, so that's a problem, but they have a very healthy, Mediterranean diet.  However, their bread is white bread, similar to French and Italian bread.  In fact, the Italians and French eat a lot of wheat and also are very healthy and have long life spans, longer than Americans.  I'm not saying anyone shouldn't go gluten free if they want to, but the idea it is some sort of superior lifestyle is something I disagree with. The Mediterranean diet is high in carbs, including wheat, and also lots of fresh vegetables and fruit.  It is low in animal fat.  

Anyway, wondering what the philosophy is for going gluten free unless you have an allergy to it.    This is a friendly question, not argumentative.


----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)

Gracie's garden it does grow
Gorgeous flowers row on row
In the breeze blow to and fro
Colours like a rainbow flow


----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)

Gracie is to pitch a tent
In her garden quite content
A living room it supplements
Nature's fragrance lovely scents


----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)

Gracie, I am wearing a path
Between Cheers bar and NCC Clack
Will you not join both me and Stats
Have a drink at Cheers is where it's at


----------



## cereal_killer (May 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Intolerance. My joints ached (knees, elbows) and I thought it was from working out hard. So I decided to do an experiment and give it a shot. I stuck to it for 6 weeks, exercised at the same intensity (didn't change exercise program at all) and the aches went away. Won't go back to eating it ever again.

I like to operate at 100% at all times so I'm really aware of what I put into my body


----------



## cereal_killer (May 8, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...


Wheat in Europe is different than here...

There's a reason gluten is gaining attention here in the states


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2014)

who are we supposed to believe?



*According to Dr. William Davis, a Milwaukee, Wisconsin-based preventive cardiologist, wheat has drug like toxic effects on our body. In fact, many health experts agree that wheat allergies are the source of many peoples health problems  they just dont know it. And, to make matter worse, getting off these products can have drug-like (negative) side effects.

Modern (dwarf) wheat, which through genetic manipulation and hybridization is designed to put food on the plates of millions of starving people  is a chemical solution that has put nature and chemical processing on a colliding course. This monster food creation has too much gluten for the human body and has contributed to everything from obesity, diabetes, heart disease, cancer, dementia, depression and much more.*

How wheat is slowly killing millions of people | Natural Health 365



Food Navigator is referring to a review of research on whole wheat and health just published in the Journal of Cereal Science of all places.  The authors conclude that unless you have celiac disease or wheat allergies, eating whole-wheat foods is good for you.

In fact, foods containing whole-wheat, which have been prepared in customary ways (such as baked or extruded), and eaten in recommended amounts, have been associated with significant reductions in risks for type 2 diabetes, heart disease, and a more favourable long term weight management. 
Food Politics » Is wheat bad for you? Not for most people.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> who are we supposed to believe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, two sides to the story.  Well, I believe in the EU they do not do genetic manipulation of plants and animals they eat, so as CK says, maybe wheat is different there. I have read that the Mediterranean diet is the healthiest in the world, and it is bread based.  Usually white bread-Greek, Italian, Spanish, French, Turkish bread are usually white.  Germany and Austria have a lot of whole grain bread, and mostly rye based instead of wheat based.  But the people in the Med area live longer than in most other cultures.  The food is heavily fruit, veggie, and fish based.  Plus olives and garlic are a big part of it too. And yogurt.  Anyway, maybe the wheat there is healtier than in the US.


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > who are we supposed to believe?
> ...



I believe you....some of the stuff I have read about crossbreeding wheat to make it hardier makes me leery of it.  Fortunately for me, I don't eat a lot of bread.  We hardly ever have bread with our meal, unless we go out and they serve it.  We do have a sandwich from time to time, but I don't think we ingest enough of it to make it dangerous.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 8, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > who are we supposed to believe?
> ...


The EU doesn't even want our wheat imported. They have banned (or working to ban) it's import. That says a lot--well to me at least


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Yes, you are correct.

It is called Vollkornbrot or Mehrkornbrot.  And it is delicious.

Plus, Europeans are trying their damndest to stop the advance of gen technique, and I agree with them. When you see the dirty, shitty tricks that Monsanto and Cargill are playing with small farmers in the EU, you would understand why.

But there will be no way to completely stop GEN technique.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Albania has some of the oldest people in the world, many, many over 110 years of age. Some eat only yoghurt.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 8, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Joint pain is one of the signs of gluten intolerance and since yours disappeared that is a pretty definitive sign. If you ever try 23andMe you can verify if you have the genetic markers too. 

What most people don't know is the impact on your mental faculties. They can be quite insidious too. Depression can be caused by gluten intolerance. I know that I am sharper mentally and also far less irritable when I am strictly gluten free.

Just an FYI. If your joints do start to hurt again in the future it is probably from something other than gluten if you are on the diet. I am old enough to be developing arthritis in my hands and feet. My hip was AVN. So yes, there are other things that cause joint pain as we age. 

But in the mean time enjoy your pain free exercise.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 8, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > who are we supposed to believe?
> ...



And yet there is evidence that Celiac has been around for a very long time in the Med region. 

Ancient bones show signs of struggle with coeliac disease : Nature News & Comment



> Ancient bones show signs of struggle with coeliac disease
> An affluent young woman with a probable gluten intolerance tried to manage it by altering her diet.
> 
> The womans remains were buried in a 2,000-year-old tomb at the Cosa archaeological site on the Tuscan coast in Italy. The ancient Roman city's economy depended on growing wheat and olives and was not particularly prosperous, yet archaeologists discovered gold and bronze jewellery entombed alongside the womans bones. They concluded that she was relatively wealthy and would have had access to plenty of food.
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It isn't just bread that contains gluten. Cookies, pasta, pizza, cereals, candies, etc are made with gluten. Even canned tomatoes contain wheat because they use that in the manufacturing process. Check the labels in the supermarket. Unless they are labeled gluten free there is every chance that there is something in them.


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Albania has some of the oldest people in the world, many, many over 110 years of age. Some eat only yoghurt.




I love yogurt, but I wouldn't call that "living"....


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




More the reason to grow my own tomatoes and can/freeze the "overkill" - Damn, Deri, you just ruined my appetite...we're having pizza tonight!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Actually they make gluten free pizza. I prefer it to regular pizza because the crust is always thin and crispy which is how I like it best. 

Mrs Te says she prefers the gluten free pasta because it is made with brown rice flour instead. She says there is no difference in the taste but the ingredients are healthier. 

My all time favorite gluten free treat is Rice Chex Treats. They are crunchier than regular rice krispie treats. FYI Rice Krispies are made with gluten too!


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I will have to give them a try....I usually am not much for "change" but if I like them I readily make the transition.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

Good morning, peoples!

Day before yesterday, I was out front watering. I hit a poor bee with a splat of water and it fell. And I was barefoot. My foot is now the size of a football. And hurt? DAYUM. The swelling itches but the sting spot was right twixt my pinky toe and the one next to it..in that really delicate spot at the base. OW. 
At first, I didn't know that pain was from a sting until about 20 minutes later. I thought I broke my toe or something. Finally came in the house to look at that area and there it was. The little sack. So it pumped its last into me while I fiddled around wrapping up the house, sweeping some weeds, etc.

Duh. I scraped the stinger out....and waited. I knew it would hurt more and maybe swell up a bit but I didn't think it would get THAT big and hurt THAT bad.

Went to bed at midnight, got up at 2am with someone taking pliers to that toe, took half a vicodin...tried to lay back down...dozed off lightly...back up again with the plier torture at 7am, took the other half of vicodin, two benadryls, went back to my recliner and finall got about 4 hours sleep with no more pliers. 

Bee stings have never hurt me like this before but I am older now, so.....

Meanwhile...hubby got up yesterday morning with his throat extremely sore. He went to doc, and now it left his throat and is in his nose. Doc said he had a bad cold but it was not the flu. So between his honking and sniffing and coughing and me stumbling around, I keep hearing Tina Turner telling Mad Max "My, aren't we a pair?".


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

btw..I missed you guys.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

Meanwhile...I was outside just now and noticed my foot has swelled up yet again but the toe that was stung? Maybe it was not a bee. Maybe it was a spider. Or I broke my toe. The toe has two blisters on each side of it...either from rubbing against the other toes due to the swelling...or due to something else. So...I called the doc and go in at 3:30. What surprises me are the blisters on each side. Like, WTF??


----------



## Dot Com (May 9, 2014)

good thing you made an appt. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Dot!
I wouldn't have bothered with it if I hadn't noticed the blisters. And the toe is purplish in color. Hell, maybe it was a black widow. I lifted a rock to move it somewhere else and that is when I felt the pain. At first I thought I maybe stepped wrong and broke it (my bone density is not the best). Then I saw the little dart thingy inbetween my toes and thought "bee". But it was tiny so maybe it was not a stinger...it was just sand or something. Hell, I dunno. But this swollen foot is bugging me and the pain last night was not fun. So...I leave it up to the doc to find out what the heck it is.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 9, 2014)

Good luck, glad you are getting it checked out.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

Thanks hon! I am glad too. Weekend tomorrow and I don't want my foot to get worse then cuz then I would be doomed to the ER.


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thanks Dot!
> I wouldn't have bothered with it if I hadn't noticed the blisters. And the toe is purplish in color. Hell, maybe it was a black widow. I lifted a rock to move it somewhere else and that is when I felt the pain. At first I thought I maybe stepped wrong and broke it (my bone density is not the best). Then I saw the little dart thingy inbetween my toes and thought "bee". But it was tiny so maybe it was not a stinger...it was just sand or something. Hell, I dunno. But this swollen foot is bugging me and the pain last night was not fun. So...I leave it up to the doc to find out what the heck it is.



Let's hope it was not a black widow spider...

Black Widow Spider Bite Symptoms

The black widow spider produces a protein venom that affects the victim's nervous system. This neurotoxic protein is one of the most potent venoms secreted by an animal. Some people are slightly affected by the venom, but others may have a severe response. The first symptom is acute pain at the site of the bite, although there may only be a minimal local reaction. Symptoms usually start within 20 minutes to one hour after the bite.

Local pain may be followed by localized or generalized severe muscle cramps, abdominal pain, weakness, and tremor. Large muscle groups (such as shoulder or back) are often affected, resulting in considerable pain. In severe cases, nausea, vomiting, fainting, dizziness, chest pain, and respiratory difficulties may follow.

The severity of the reaction depends on the age and physical condition of the person bitten. Children and the elderly are more seriously affected than young adults. 

In some cases, abdominal pain may mimic such conditions as appendicitis or gallbladder problems. Chest pain may be mistaken for a heart attack. 

Blood pressure and heart rate may be elevated. The elevation of blood pressure can lead to one of the most severe complications. 

People rarely die from a black widow's bite. Life-threatening reactions are generally seen only in small children and the elderly.Black Widow Spider Bite: Read About Treatment


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I was outside just now and noticed my foot has swelled up yet again but the toe that was stung? Maybe it was not a bee. Maybe it was a spider. Or I broke my toe. The toe has two blisters on each side of it...either from rubbing against the other toes due to the swelling...or due to something else. So...I called the doc and go in at 3:30. What surprises me are the blisters on each side. Like, WTF??




Oy!!!  Get it checked out for sure.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

Well, it's not a black widow then, according to the symptoms. I have not experienced that at all. I am leaning to it being a bee sting, and the swelling caused the blisters. The reason it is so bad is...I ignored it even though it hurt like the dickens. That stinger stayed in for at LEAST 20 minutes until I decided to explore my foot and see if any blood was anywhere. And there wasn't. Just that red dot underneath this tiny feathery looking thing. When I scraped my fingernail there, it came off and underneath was a little spot that was red. It didn't start to swell until yesterday. Swelling came down this morning but it is back up again...and the blisters appeared. Which I think is from rubbing the other toes cuz my foot is HUGE, red and itchy.


----------



## pacer (May 9, 2014)

Years ago, when I as camping, I picked up a hollow log and disturbed a hornets nest.  I got stung right in the most sensitive part of my upper lip.  Felt like someone stabbed me in my teeth with a knife.  My face swelled up like a football.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 9, 2014)

This is wrong....but I had to post.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Years ago, when I as camping, I picked up a hollow log and disturbed a hornets nest.  I got stung right in the most sensitive part of my upper lip.  Felt like someone stabbed me in my teeth with a knife.  My face swelled up like a football.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> This is wrong....but I had to post.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > This is wrong....but I had to post.




That is an INCREDIBLE....


yellow cap on that ketchup bottle!!!


----------



## Howey (May 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Good morning, peoples!
> 
> Day before yesterday, I was out front watering. I hit a poor bee with a splat of water and it fell. And I was barefoot. My foot is now the size of a football. And hurt? DAYUM. The swelling itches but the sting spot was right twixt my pinky toe and the one next to it..in that really delicate spot at the base. OW.
> At first, I didn't know that pain was from a sting until about 20 minutes later. I thought I broke my toe or something. Finally came in the house to look at that area and there it was. The little sack. So it pumped its last into me while I fiddled around wrapping up the house, sweeping some weeds, etc.
> ...




Oh, noes! Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## pacer (May 9, 2014)

Gracie's back at Clack and Cheers
Her toe got stung by a bee she fears
It swelled up bad and hurts like hell
The doctor she must show and tell


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

lol Pacer.

Ok. Just got back. He said it is a bee sting and this is a really bad allergic reaction so if it happens again, I need to have an epi pen handy. I asked what it was and he said if I get stung again it will probably result in anawhateveryoucallit shock and my throat will swell up. The blisters are from the extreme swelling and my toes rubbing together.

So...the bees I love so much, I will have to enjoy from a distance. This is the 4th time in 61 years I have been stung so...I guess I developed an allergy in my old age.

He put me on prednisone, cephalaxen(sp?) and I am to continue to take 2 benadryls every 8 hours. He said if it is worse tomorrow...come back in. (Yes, they are open on saturday). Otherwise, I go see him next week for him to check it again. 

Sigh. Damn thing hurts it is so swollen. Get any bigger and my skin is gonna split on the top of my foot. But..there is no infection, so that's a plus.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> lol Pacer.
> 
> Ok. Just got back. He said it is a bee sting and this is a really bad allergic reaction so if it happens again, I need to have an epi pen handy. I asked what it was and he said if I get stung again it will probably result in anawhateveryoucallit shock and my throat will swell up. The blisters are from the extreme swelling and my toes rubbing together.
> 
> ...




Analeptic shock is serious stuff. Definitely get the epi pen.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

A bee tried to land on me today so it could groom itself. Normally, I welcome that. Not today. I shoo'd it away.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2014)

mmm





Simple Carbonara Recipe « Chef Marcus Samuelsson


----------



## Grandma (May 10, 2014)

Gracie, did you put baking soda paste on the sting site? It helps draw out the poison.


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2014)

No. I didn't bother cuz I had no clue it would make my foot grow 3 extra sizes. Duh on me.


----------



## Dot Com (May 10, 2014)

Mornin' non-cliquity-clackers


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

my click broke my clack and now I think all for myself!!!




(actually, been doing that for a long, long time...)


----------



## pacer (May 10, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2014)

Morning folks! Surprised to see me this early? I am too, lol. But I had to take my pills for the bee sting at 9am and SIL is having a yard sale too.

I gotta vent a smidge while I am at it. This thread will suffice.

When I rent rooms, I always put in the ad that we smoke but only outside. So the gal that has been here 2 months now, has done nothing but bitch about smoking OUTSIDE. I even told her I would not smoke out front any more since it is near her windows. But now she is pushing it. And I can only be pushed so far. She told SIL to not smoke in the drive way...which is about 40 feet from her windows. So SIL hasn't. I went out there to see how the sale is going and lit one up myself and SIL said "better put that out. She will get mad cuz she told me I can't smoke out here either during my sale".

Um. She WHAT??? Can't? WTF??? Can't my ass! I am NOT a morning person. Do NOT piss me off in the mornings. Bad idea. So go to her room and knock and she says "yes?" and I said "When was the last time you vac'd? 2 months ago?" and she says "yeah. I haven't gotten around to it yet" and I said "Well, vac today. I don't give a damn if you go to work today or not. DO IT. I am tired of youngsters moving in straight from mommy and daddy, living the way they do on MY carpet. You want to live in this room like this? Fine. Dirty up YOUR stuff. Don't dirty up MY carpet I just had cleaned for you". She blinks. So I continue on with "You KNEWS we smoked when you moved in. Your contract states we smoke outside but we DO smoke. We have gone to lengths to make sure to stay away from your windows but when you tell another roomie they CAN'T smoke in the driveway, which is OUTSIDE, then I suggest you either deal with it or move sooner than you planned. I am not giving you a 30 day notice. I am telling you to remember what you already knew and quit bitchin'! Because if you wanna play the bitchin' game, I can remind YOU of all the stuff YOU do. Example...never washing your dishes; never wiping up the counter and stove after you cook or eat; TAKE FOOD from MY refrigerator; complain that someone took your laundry out of the dryer because you left it there a whole day and it got "dusty" on top of that dryer. Now, ENOUGH of the complaining!" and she blinks at me and I just stare at her and then I said "did you hear all that? Should I put it in writing? NO MORE complaining about smoke cuz I got you beat with MY complaints about YOU" and she said "ok" and that was that. 

I wonder if she got the drift?


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Morning folks! Surprised to see me this early? I am too, lol. But I had to take my pills for the bee sting at 9am and SIL is having a yard sale too.
> 
> I gotta vent a smidge while I am at it. This thread will suffice.
> 
> ...



Now she probably feels right at home...and you are her mother!


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2014)

A very "done huntin'" mother. I have had enough. I am expecting her to give notice. Which is fine. But she has to give a 30 day notice. I will not give her one. She can stay...but she IS going to stop what she is doing or I will sit outside her door and puff while reading a book.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 10, 2014)

I think you handled it fine Gracie. If she knew you smoked when she moved in and it was in her contract that you smoked outside, she has nothing to complain about. 

And the fact you keep it away from her windows should be more than enough for her.


----------



## Dot Com (May 10, 2014)

we got some Spring thunderstorms here this afternoon


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 10, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> we got some Spring thunderstorms here this afternoon



Ditto!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 10, 2014)

We got some massive thunderboomers the other night. Shook the whole house. My daughter slept right through it amazingly enough.


----------



## Grandma (May 11, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> We got some massive thunderboomers the other night. Shook the whole house. My daughter slept right through it amazingly enough.



I'm jealous. I like a good storm but the few we had around here weren't even trying. There are more storms predicted during the week, so I'll keep my hopes up.


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2014)

The Santa Anas are a'blowin tonight!! Dayum!


----------



## kiwiman127 (May 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > we got some Spring thunderstorms here this afternoon
> ...



Ditto, ditto.
We had the second wettest month in Minny last month and we are getting drenched this month.  I had better check out that Noah flick and also start the gathering up of 2 of a kind animals.  Which brings me to a question.  There are thousands of different type of animals worldwide and in those days folks like Noah didn't take worldwide cruises, because they weren't aware of the vastness of Earth. how did he gather up all the different animals in the world?


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > We got some massive thunderboomers the other night. Shook the whole house. My daughter slept right through it amazingly enough.
> ...




I'm happy to report that we got 2/10ths on Thursday, and 1/2 inch on Friday....not a whole lot, but enough to keep me from having to water those days.

We may get some more, I'm hoping....


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful today, light breeze, warm. Which is why I have been outside most of the day.


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Beautiful today, light breeze, warm. Which is why I have been outside most of the day.





It looked like it was going to rain here, all day, but it didn't.  Forecast says tomorrow afternoon for sure.  I'll believe it when I see it.

Wow....it's almost time for me to go to bed......


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

*Goodnight Gracie and everyone.....*


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Nite, nite!


----------



## Esmeralda (May 12, 2014)

Spring is like a perhaps hand 

(which comes carefully 

out of Nowhere)arranging 

a window,into which people look(while 

people stare

arranging and changing placing 

carefully there a strange 

thing and a known thing here) and

changing everything carefully


From "Spring is like a perhaps hand" by E. E. Cummings


----------



## Mertex (May 12, 2014)

Why does morning have to come so early, and so soon?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Why does morning have to come so early, and so soon?








love it.


----------



## Gracie (May 12, 2014)

Well, this was an extremely pleasant day! I got up at 10 am, went outside and it was already 70 degrees so I grabbed a book and flopped in the lounge chair and read all day until I got to the end. I have another book ready and waiting cuz I plan to do the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, this was an extremely pleasant day! I got up at 10 am, went outside and it was already 70 degrees so I grabbed a book and flopped in the lounge chair and read all day until I got to the end. I have another book ready and waiting cuz I plan to do the same thing tomorrow.



Sounds a great way to spend the day....have fun...


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, this was an extremely pleasant day! I got up at 10 am, went outside and it was already 70 degrees so I grabbed a book and flopped in the lounge chair and read all day until I got to the end. I have another book ready and waiting cuz I plan to do the same thing tomorrow.



Move over, I some books I want to read too!


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

You guys make me feel guilty.....I only read about 2 books a year...and they have to be really interesting to keep me reading them.  I used to read a lot when I was a young kid....now, not so much.


----------



## Gracie (May 13, 2014)

Shit fire and save the matches!!! It is 91 out there right now! Even in the shade, I couldn't handle it any more. Oy!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

Oy!


----------



## Toro (May 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> You guys make me feel guilty.....I only read about 2 books a year...and they have to be really interesting to keep me reading them.  I used to read a lot when I was a young kid....now, not so much.



I used to read a book every week or two.  Then I discovered this place and I now read a book every year or two.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

Toro said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > You guys make me feel guilty.....I only read about 2 books a year...and they have to be really interesting to keep me reading them.  I used to read a lot when I was a young kid....now, not so much.
> ...




lol....


I read every day.


----------



## Toro (May 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Congratulations.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

Toro said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




I read online every day!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




That's more like it....I read on-line everyday.  My hub mentions something he read in the newspaper in the morning......I already know about it and read it on the internet the night before or even earlier than that...he's always amazed that I have more  info on the subject than what he got from the newspaper!


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

I'm going to go have breakfast now.....omelet, bacon, biscuits and coffee.....I wish some of you could join me....


----------



## Dot Com (May 14, 2014)

Happy Wednesday everybody!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 14, 2014)

Another day gone but I am back where I was last Friday morning as far as recovering from the system meltdown.


----------



## Grandma (May 15, 2014)

I have tons of books. I read every one of them at least once, and would like to read them all again, but I never have the time. It's the internet's fault entirely.


----------



## Gracie (May 15, 2014)

I am getting burned out on the internet, lol. So..I have been browsing my library and have been availing myself of it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2014)

Books are always good. And fun, too.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 15, 2014)

Nothing quite like a good book. I discovered a new author that I like which means at least 3 new books I haven't read to go!


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nothing quite like a good book. I discovered a new author that I like which means at least 3 new books I haven't read to go!





So spill it....tell us who this new author is....


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing quite like a good book. I discovered a new author that I like which means at least 3 new books I haven't read to go!
> ...



Zoe Sharp. 

'Killer Instinct' by Zoë Sharp - Charlie Fox book one


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Thanks...I think my husband would probably like to read that...he loves to read, and he loves that type.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2014)

Anyway...how are you guys? I have been reading since I left...but have not posted nor rep'd anyone. Just silent browsing. I have missed you.


----------



## Dot Com (May 22, 2014)

good to see you  Doing ok here.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2014)

Hi Dot. Missed you too. Oh, I have read since being "gone", just to keep up with friends.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am not sure if this is a mistake on my part or not. But, since the place I went to is now inhabited by someone perma pinked, it lost it's comfort I was experiencing while being there. In short..I was found.
> So....here I am. For the moment.



Welcome back, Gracie!


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2014)

Deri!! I have missed you ALOT!!


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

Good to see you Gracie....this place seemed empty without you.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2014)

Aw. Thanks Mertex! I have been reading the Mafia thread as much as possible. I know I will find you there.


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Aw. Thanks Mertex! I have been reading the Mafia thread as much as possible. I know I will find you there.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2014)

It is an interesting game, but too slow for me. However, I enjoy watching folks play it.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 22, 2014)

I like it a lot more than I thought I would. Most of my posting has been there lately.

Good to see you back Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2014)

Thanks Wolfsister. It was not fun meeting new folks. I missed you guys too much.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 22, 2014)

Gracie...welcome back.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Really glad you are back, Gracie, I have missed you.


----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)

I have missed you too. I really did.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Simply enjoy our times in USMB and make the most of of experiences with people of good will, I would say. Forget the rest.


----------



## Grandma (May 24, 2014)

Good to see you again, Gracie. I hope you're feeling better. You were missed.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Hey Grandma!! It's good to see you too! Yes, I am feeling much better. Thanks for thinking of me. 
I missed you guys too.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 1, 2014)

*S*



See you soon.....


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 1, 2014)

See you all soon!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 1, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> See you all soon!



I'll keep the AC running....


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, the power bill is going to be HUGE! Someone left the AC on and its all dusty in here too!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Well dammit....don't go off like that again.....

I told Dot Com to vacuum, but you know how he doesn't pay attention....


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2014)

lol. I didn't plan to go anywhere...but a nice mod saw how much I needed a vaca and SHOVED the ticket in my hand and sent me off to umbrella'd drinks on tropical shores. She even gave me some snorkel gear and CK gave me a USMB hat to keep the sun off my face as I laid about drinking smoothies. Too bad nobody sent a masseuse. A hunky one. Humph. Well..beggars can't be choosers and it was a freebee vaca and I enjoyed it. 

Dot...get to vac'ing. It's musty in here. Open up some winders while yer at it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Non-Click.

Non-Clack.

Happy non-clickers and non-clackers, *GRACIE* has entered the building!!!





Welcome back, sweetie.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Stat!

Been watching Kill Bill volumes 1 and 2....and she is just about to kill Bill..then off to bed I go!

Nice to be back, folks! I'm all rested now, lol.

Hugs!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Catch you later, then!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Good to see you back Gracie.  At least you've come back as yourself and not "Catface", or some other weird noob pretending to be new.....


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good to see you back Gracie.  At least you've come back as yourself and not "Catface", or some other weird noob pretending to be new.....



yep. Welcome back


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

I need me a vacation.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> lol. I didn't plan to go anywhere...but a nice mod saw how much I needed a vaca and SHOVED the ticket in my hand and sent me off to umbrella'd drinks on tropical shores. She even gave me some snorkel gear and CK gave me a USMB hat to keep the sun off my face as I laid about drinking smoothies. Too bad nobody sent a masseuse. A hunky one. Humph. Well..beggars can't be choosers and it was a freebee vaca and I enjoyed it.
> 
> Dot...get to vac'ing. It's musty in here. Open up some winders while yer at it!



Welcome back, Gracie!

Good to see you back where you belong!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Deri!! Thanks for the welcome back!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2014)

Ack! The thread is dyin'! Halp! Anyone still around in this here joint?


----------



## Grandma (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been spending entirely too much time in the Mafia Zone.

And I'm spending too much time watching the NBA finals, because _LeBron_, so...

*dusts off the table and the chairs nearest it*

I can sit here for a bit before bedtime. I have to go to bed early tonight. My son's coming over to do an oil change on his car (why can't he do it at home or at his FIL's?) and he'll eat everything in the kitchen if I'm not out there standing guard.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2014)

I am waiting for Dual Survival. For some odd reason, I like that show. I miss Cody, but the new guy seems to fill in pretty well.

I don't "get" the mafia games. Maybe because they are WAY too long.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 11, 2014)

There's talk of making the Mafia day periods a bit shorter. It would move the game along faster. 

The ones here are a hoot. Most of us are noobs to the game and we've been bumbling around trying to learn all the tricks to playing. I didn't do so well, I was killed last night!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 11, 2014)

glad this group is still here


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2014)

When I was pink, I was browsing the mafia thread just to keep up, but it dragged on so long..I got bored. I can imagine playing it. I'd probably want to be killed off just from boredom.

I'm glad a few folks are still here too, Dot.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2014)

Meanwhile...when I was on vaca for that week...I met a few folks somewhere else (not affiliated with anyone here) and invited one of them. I told her to come straight to usmb Lounge cuz of the meanies...so I hope she does. Nice lady.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2014)

Meanwhile..Dual Survival dude. Joe. Just what is his purpose on this show anyway? All he does is bitch and gripe...but I have NEVER seen him start a fire. Ever.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2014)

Grandma said:


> There's talk of making the Mafia day periods a bit shorter. It would move the game along faster.
> 
> The ones here are a hoot. Most of us are noobs to the game and we've been bumbling around trying to learn all the tricks to playing. I didn't do so well, I was killed last night!



Damn I wish Wake would shorten the days.  The wishy-washy behavior is driving me to drink!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2014)

Good evening everyone....I would come here more often, but I usually go by the threads that are in my CP, and for some reason this one keeps dropping out, and then I forget it's there or I have to go looking for it.  Same thing with Cheers....yet some threads like "Newbie" threads seem to stay forever, even if I don't want to see them anymore because once I've done my welcome, I don't care who else does....

Anyway....I hope that more people post here, that way it will stay in my CP and we can chat more often.

Now, it's almost time for me to go beddie-bye....!


----------



## Grandma (Jun 12, 2014)

You can unsubscribe to the ones you don't like, Mertex.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Grandma said:


> You can unsubscribe to the ones you don't like, Mertex.



I know....and I do, but when I forget they keep popping up, while the ones that I really like seem to disappear....


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2014)

Now I am watching Naked and Afraid. Dumb. I mean..really.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2014)

Big bad soldier...BIG guy. Got a sunburn on his wanger and now he wants to go home.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Maybe tomorrow we can chat some more....


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2014)

Night mertex!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Well, morning sure came fast.......


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah! It sure did, lol. Slept pretty durn good for once and woke up to....NO BUMBLE BEES! Dayum. Took a whole week for them to get the drift.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yeah! It sure did, lol. Slept pretty durn good for once and woke up to....NO BUMBLE BEES! Dayum. Took a whole week for them to get the drift.



Good morning Gracie....it's been hot since 8:00 a.m. here.....yesterday it went up to 93 degrees....I can't imagine what summer is going to be like.







Maybe going to a movie might cool me off......


----------



## pacer (Jun 12, 2014)

It's been raining for the last couple of days, here.  Nice, cool weather.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good evening everyone....I would come here more often, but I usually go by the threads that are in my CP, and for some reason this one keeps dropping out, and then I forget it's there or I have to go looking for it.  Same thing with Cheers....yet some threads like "Newbie" threads seem to stay forever, even if I don't want to see them anymore because once I've done my welcome, I don't care who else does....
> 
> Anyway....I hope that more people post here, that way it will stay in my CP and we can chat more often.
> 
> Now, it's almost time for me to go beddie-bye....!



Unsubscribe to the newbies as soon as you are done. The NCCC is nice and quiet hanging in the background. Personally I like it that way. I pop in and see who has posted even if I don't. The Fireplace is the same. Just a cool place to be sometimes.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> It's been raining for the last couple of days, here.  Nice, cool weather.



It was 61 this morning and we are almost at mid June! I can't recall that ever happening since I have been in this neck of the woods.


----------



## pacer (Jun 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> It was 61 this morning and we are almost at mid June! I can't recall that ever happening since I have been in this neck of the woods.


We dipped to about the same temperature last night.  I love it!  Good for sleeping.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! It sure did, lol. Slept pretty durn good for once and woke up to....NO BUMBLE BEES! Dayum. Took a whole week for them to get the drift.
> ...



It was HIGH humidity yesterday...with clouds so thick and dense, it didn't really rain...it was just really moist everywhere. But today it is nice and warm and a light breeze...so I have been enjoying my yard for the first time in a week. Watered too!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > It was 61 this morning and we are almost at mid June! I can't recall that ever happening since I have been in this neck of the woods.
> ...



I slept with my windows wide open. And I still had to have the fan on. Maybe that is why I slept so well. My head right next to the open window, listening to night birds and the periodic clink of a wind chime.


----------



## pacer (Jun 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I slept with my windows wide open. And I still had to have the fan on. Maybe that is why I slept so well. My head right next to the open window, listening to night birds and the periodic clink of a wind chime.


You're living in God's country, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm lucky, yes. I just wish it could be forever.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Nothing is forever. Life is change. All things pass...

Nichts is ewig. Das Leben besteht aus Veränderungen. Alles wird vergänglich...


(I just had a melancholy moment)


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2014)

For the past week, I have not been able to access my yard and have gotten hooked on some tv shows. Today, I have been watching Myth Hunters. Crystal skulls, montezuma's gold, etc. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> It's been raining for the last couple of days, here.  Nice, cool weather.



Send me some....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> For the past week, I have not been able to access my yard and have gotten hooked on some tv shows. Today, I have been watching Myth Hunters. Crystal skulls, montezuma's gold, etc. Fascinating stuff.



You're lucky you can go out in your yard this time of year.  The only time we're out in the yard is when we're working in it, or if we are using the pool.....it's nice to sit in our gazebo after swimming....but just to sit out there (not cooled off from swimming) it's just too damn hot.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2014)

My yard is BARREN! Ack!!! But...I will get used to it. And tomorrow I have to rake. With all those potted flowers gone...I can see the dirt now..and all the leaves that have collected the past month or two. The bumble bees..what little are left...are going to be extremely disappointed. No food. But less watering time for me. Took me an hour to water all of them. A whole hour. Now it will take me 20 minutes..if that.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 12, 2014)

TGIF in T-minus 59, 58, 57, ...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> TGIF in T-minus 59, 58, 57, ...





Yippee.....it's Friday...........and with that I must say:


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2014)

night guys!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 15, 2014)

roll call......[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_mhQZRQyVM]Congressional Hits and Misses: Week of June 9 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

Good afternoon non-clackity-clackers......hope you fathers are having a great Father's Day.  I got treated to breakfast at Cracker Barrel and I'm not even a father.....haha....my hub paid for it, but hey, it's both our money, so it doesn't matter if I pay for it or he does, it comes out of the same bag......


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 15, 2014)

I always want to say cliquety clack don't talk back, a play on yakety yak


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> For the past week, I have not been able to access my yard and have gotten hooked on some tv shows. Today, I have been watching Myth Hunters. Crystal skulls, montezuma's gold, etc. Fascinating stuff.



I would've dropped-by for a spell to watch those w/ you


----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> I always want to say cliquety clack don't talk back, a play on yakety yak




You remember that song?  That was a long time ago.....


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I always want to say cliquety clack don't talk back, a play on yakety yak
> ...



Of course I do, I am not a young kid.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Great song.....here ya go......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xAi80ShG0I]The Coasters- Yakety Yak (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 18, 2014)

best club on the forum. Have i mentioned that before?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 18, 2014)

I lost my fluff. I need to find it again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I lost my fluff. I need to find it again.




Sounds like a job for a fluffer.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I lost my fluff. I need to find it again.




Just get some new fluff......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I lost my fluff. I need to find it again.
> ...




I like my suggestion better.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Oh yeah.....well I like my suggestion better....


Here, Gracie.....pick as much as you want....

FLUFF:


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 18, 2014)

This thread is fluff-tastic.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2014)

Catch everyone later....going to go wake up with a cup of coffee!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2014)

Morning, peoples!

I have 3 potential new roomies coming today to look at the room that will be available in Sept. I am looking early so folks have time to make arrangements to move in, and on my end, one goes out a new one comes in and no waiting. All three sound good. One is 58 and is a gatekeeper at the forest trail owned by PG&E, another one is 48 and lives with her son and wants out of there and also has a little dog, the last one  just moved here and is on disability and told me she was boring and quiet and just wants to read in the front yard and is age 55. All three calls came in the same day I placed the ad! Wow. That's rare.

So...around 5pm they will be arriving to meet us, look at the room and check out the house. And we will be doing the same with them.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2014)

the gatekeeper sounds interesting


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2014)

I know! First thought when he told me that was...some guy in armor with a spear watching the gate and saying HALT! lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I know! First thought when he told me that was...some guy in armor with a spear watching the gate and saying HALT! lol


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2014)

Personally...where he is located as gatekeeper....I think that hiking trail goes very close to Diablo...our nuclear plant. So of course they would need a guard there. The public IS allowed to hike that trail...but only so far before they have to turn back due to extreme fencing and whatnot.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2014)

On the other side of them thar mountains is the hiking trail.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> On the other side of them thar mountains is the hiking trail.




Are you that close to the ocean, Gracie?  Sure looks like a neat place......I loved the Santa Barbara, San Luis Obispo area when we lived in Lancaster (the armpit of California)..


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes...on the other side of them thar mountains is where I be. 

4 blocks to the beach. I listen to the roar of the surf. And the fog horn. I have two owls that live one street over..behind my house...that hoot every time the foghorn does late at night. 

Lancaster was cleaner than Bakersfield. I hated Bakes. Hot, muggy, smoggy, nasty. THAT is the armpit of the whole USA when it comes to filthy air. But this year, Fresno beat them for the first time as Nasty Air.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yes...on the other side of them thar mountains is where I be.
> 
> 4 blocks to the beach. I listen to the roar of the surf. And the fog horn. I have two owls that live one street over..behind my house...that hoot every time the foghorn does late at night.
> 
> Lancaster was cleaner than Bakersfield. I hated Bakes. Hot, muggy, smoggy, nasty. THAT is the armpit of the whole USA when it comes to filthy air. But this year, Fresno beat them for the first time as Nasty Air.



Yeah, Lancaster may have been cleaner.....I only passed through Bakersfield several times on the way to San Francisco.....but Lancaster had all these cookie-cutter house all in a row.  It was also very hot....not muggy, hell we were in the middle of the Mojave desert.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah..I know. Desert. I used to go there for groceries when I lived in Tehachapi. I hated Bakes...so went the opposite direction when it was time for the monthly stock-up run for food supplies.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > On the other side of them thar mountains is the hiking trail.
> ...



Isn't that the nuclear power station that is sitting on top of a fault line?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2014)

Well...the room showing is over for now. One cancelled, two showed up. The one guy....um. No. He was weird. The gal with her little chihuahua? I liked her. She wanted the room too. Wanted to pay the deposit. But...my property management mentality kicked in although I am now retired and I learned long ago they might SEEM normal, but might not be. I gotta check references before I take her money and let her have the room. If it was just an apartment or condo...then no sweat. Whole different ballgame when they are under the same ROOF. So...I gave her an app, told her to fill it out and mail it to me, then once I got everything checked out and it looked good, then she can send me a money order. But for now, she needs to think about it, discuss it with her son and daughter in law, then we can talk on the phone. Hubby LOVED her little dog. What a cutey!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well...the room showing is over for now. One cancelled, two showed up. The one guy....um. No. He was weird. The gal with her little chihuahua? I liked her. She wanted the room too. Wanted to pay the deposit. But...my property management mentality kicked in although I am now retired and I learned long ago they might SEEM normal, but might not be. I gotta check references before I take her money and let her have the room. If it was just an apartment or condo...then no sweat. Whole different ballgame when they are under the same ROOF. So...I gave her an app, told her to fill it out and mail it to me, then once I got everything checked out and it looked good, then she can send me a money order. But for now, she needs to think about it, discuss it with her son and daughter in law, then we can talk on the phone. Hubby LOVED her little dog. What a cutey!





Hope it works out....that's a tough one, having a complete stranger come and live under your roof....make sure they are not weird whatever you do....


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2014)

I hear ya. She seemed pretty normal. Her daughter in law was with her, and she passed my dog test, so I left it up to her. If she does not call me tomorrow, I will call her. If she is still thinking about it, I will relist the ad and not wait on her.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I hear ya. She seemed pretty normal. Her daughter in law was with her, and she passed my dog test, so I left it up to her. If she does not call me tomorrow, I will call her. If she is still thinking about it, I will relist the ad and not wait on her.



People can be so wishy washy.....just when you think you've got someone that you like and you think they like you too, they disappear.....if you like this lady and you feel comfortable with her, then it probably will be okay.  Always trust your gut, especially when it tells you "no"!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

Fruit in mourning:







Ah, Pearie, we knew ye well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

Nintendo spider:







_(I wonder how long it will take for people too see the human leg that that spider is on....)_


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

*Hello everyone.....lots of work to be done, today....see ya later*...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

Dot Com said:


>




lol.....

Just wait until Gracie sees it....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nintendo spider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nothing....there was a guy on America's Got Talent who had 5 spiders on his face...
Tarantulas, even.


----------



## pacer (Jun 24, 2014)

Good afternoon, everyone.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

Is Gracie afraid of spiders?


----------



## Grandma (Jun 25, 2014)

That's not a spider, it's a freaking octopus in a fur coat!!! 

How good is the great huge beastie at Nintendo?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2014)

Eww. Shudder. 

I saw that guy with the tarantulas on his face on AGT. Heebie jeebies.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo spider:
> ...





Damn!   That thing is huge!!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 25, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Damn!   That thing is huge!!!!



Thats what she said


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nintendo spider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 26, 2014)

Tarantulas are venomous, but their mouths are so little, their bite can't kill you...so I hear, but, they are so creepy looking, I don't think I could pick one up.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2014)

Same with daddy long legs.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2014)

Mertex..tarantulas DO bite. But it is like a bee sting.

10 Fascinating Facts About Tarantulas


----------



## Mertex (Jun 26, 2014)

It's that time, folks...........


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2014)

Night Mertex!

We need to make this club about critters. I find it fascinating!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2014)

And...I think I am going to follow Mertex. Scootch over, missy. I'm coming too. 

Night folks. See ya tomorrow. I am off to play some chrome games for awhile.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 26, 2014)

How's everyone ? I am starting classes back up on Monday. Enjoyed the 6 weeks off I had.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey drifter, glad you drifted in!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey drifter, glad you drifted in!!!



This month went by fast eh?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Yepp!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 26, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone....we got a beautiful shower today....rained for about 1 hour...got almost 2 inches out of it.  I'm so glad, cause I haven't had time to water....trying to get my house ready for my company.

See ya later...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And...I think I am going to follow Mertex. Scootch over, missy. I'm coming too.
> 
> Night folks. See ya tomorrow. I am off to play some chrome games for awhile.



Always room to squeeze you in, my dear Gracie!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Night Mertex!
> 
> We need to make this club about critters. I find it fascinating!




This video is even creepier than the tarantula.  King Cobra's can be 18 ft long.  Nothing bad happens in this video...but you get an idea of how big these things are.  Eck.


----------



## pacer (Jun 27, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Beautiful day.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

Everyone......


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey folks! Sorry I have not been in here. Been kinda in a funk lately so mostly just browsing haphazardly.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey folks! Sorry I have not been in here. Been kinda in a funk lately so mostly just browsing haphazardly.



Well, that's alright....hope you got out of your funk and back on top!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

Not quite yet. Soon though. I hope.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

Hope it being Saturday cheers you up, Gracie.....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Not quite yet. Soon though. I hope.




Hope you feel better Gracie.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, not much going on in here......


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2014)

So what happened to this thread?  We were having such a good time....let's get it rolling......again......


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Either here or Cheers! I know what would perk it up! Start posting some of your funnies, lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Yepp, it's time to clickity clack all day long, then roll over to Cheers! and knock a few down, then over to RepScorts for the best rep-insertion out there!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

I should have posted this one in* Cheers....* but, drinking is allowed here, too, no?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

How bitchy are you?

How Bitchy Are You? | BrainFall.com



> You are 53% Bitchy, so you are a Balanced Bitch.
> 
> 
> You don't get easily upset, but you're not a pushover either. You are living in perfect balance!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

Which Game Of Thrones House Do You Belong In? | BrainFall.com



> You belong in House Greyjoy.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all that &#8220;We do not sow, We take what is ours&#8221; nonsense, you&#8217;re probably a horrible person. I know, I know. It&#8217;s a tough pill to swallow. But hey, it could be worse. You could be House Frey. Those people are REALLY messed up, man


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Which Game Of Thrones House Do You Belong In? | BrainFall.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*You belong in House Stark. *
_As far as noble houses go, this is about as noble as it gets. A lot of people play lip service to ideas like honor and pride, but youre really willing to see things through to the end, to make sacrifices for the benefit of all, and to get murdered. In fact getting murdered seems to be what you people are best at. Thats why I, personally, am really happy that Im not in House Stark. _


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

lol. I am a horrible person and you are a nice person, Pixie.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> lol. I am a horrible person and you are a nice person, Pixie.



Apparently being a nice person, gets you nothing but dead


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2014)

True dat. So work on being meaner.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

Good morning, sweet non-clickity-clackers. As soon as I can see straight, I may post more.


Coffee....


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2014)

You always come in when I am heading out, lol. But thats ok. Online, I can see at any time and so can you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

It's the curse of the continents!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Which Game Of Thrones House Do You Belong In? | BrainFall.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never watched this show but i took the quiz anyway 

Here are my results: 

You belong in House Targaryen

That means there is a very good chance that youre not firing on all cylinders, that youre off your rocker, that youre five cans short of a six-pack and an olive short of a pizza. In short: youre probably crazy. But youre also probably pretty hot and you may be packing dragons so Im just going to smile and nod at everything you say.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Which Game Of Thrones House Do You Belong In? | BrainFall.com
> ...



LOL! Love the description!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I got the worst one of everyone so far


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 15, 2014)

No class today it was cancelled.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been around as much....volunteered to help with the babies at church this week for VBS.....I'm there all morning...such beautiful babies....all about 7 - 9 months old.
We have one that won't quit crying unless we take him on a ride in one of the strollers....argh.....wakes the others ones up after we get them to sleep....not good.

I don't know if he'll be back tomorrow, we had to get his mother twice today....


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sorry I haven't been around as much....volunteered to help with the babies at church this week for VBS.....I'm there all morning...such beautiful babies....all about 7 - 9 months old.
> We have one that won't quit crying unless we take him on a ride in one of the strollers....argh.....wakes the others ones up after we get them to sleep....not good.
> 
> I don't know if he'll be back tomorrow, we had to get his mother twice today....



So neat that you volunteer at Church. Sounds like the crybaby might be a little spoiled


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2014)

My kid was like that. A born crier.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I haven't been around as much....volunteered to help with the babies at church this week for VBS.....I'm there all morning...such beautiful babies....all about 7 - 9 months old.
> ...



I don't know....usually everyone of them cry when their mothers first hand them to us, but we can distract them with the toys and they soon get over it....this little boy won't stop crying no matter what we do.  Maybe the mom doesn't ever leave him anywhere and he's not used to strangers?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Sounds like separation anxiety.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'm sure there's a little bit of that, but funny, as soon as we put him in the stroller and take him for a ride, he shuts up and is fine.....waving at the other kids and workers....strange!

But that leaves 5 babies for the other two ladies...so it's not practical to do that every day.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Maybe talk to the Mom about the situation.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I think the Director is going to handle it....so we don't have to...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2014)

Babies are fine...at a distance. Crying babies? oy.


----------



## Samson (Jul 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Babies are fine...at a distance. Crying babies? oy.



I really hate babies.




I would never HURT a baby, but I really don't mind leaving them in a room all alone, wailing away for GOD KNOWS WHY, after they're diapered and fed....STFU and I may pay attention......

Did I just describe Dante?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Babies are fine...at a distance. Crying babies? oy.
> ...



Gosh....hope you never intend to father one, considering your feelings.  No one needs to come into the world to be treated like that....


----------



## Samson (Jul 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Been there, bought the T-shirt.


Get back to me after your third.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Third?  ....I had 5.....all grown and doing well, thank you.


----------



## Samson (Jul 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Terrific.

Have 5 more.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Well, you best have none.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2014)

Like I said..my kid was a crier. Cried when he was sleepy, cried when he was hungry, cried when he woke up, cried when he played, cried when he was fed, cried when he was dry, cried when he was wet, cried non stop all the time. I pray his kids did the same.


----------



## Samson (Jul 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Your sanctimony is 20 years too late.

Also, its a bit extreme.

Babyhood, thank god, doesn't really last very long: Most men can bite the bullet for a year.


----------



## Samson (Jul 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Like I said..my kid was a crier. Cried when he was sleepy, cried when he was hungry, cried when he woke up, cried when he played, cried when he was fed, cried when he was dry, cried when he was wet, cried non stop all the time. I pray his kids did the same.



We had ONE crier. 13 fucking months.

Now he's my favorite kid.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought he was sick. I took him to the doctor all the time cuz why would a kid cry ALL the time? Geez. Finally, the doc said "He is just a crier. It happens".

Oy.


----------



## Samson (Jul 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I thought he was sick. I took him to the doctor all the time cuz why would a kid cry ALL the time? Geez. Finally, the doc said "He is just a crier. It happens".
> 
> Oy.



Happily the other two really never cied.

I cannot even recall The Girl ever crying....as a tween, she seems to be compensating tho.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


Leaving them alone in a room to cry is not biting the bullet....sorry.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2014)

Leaving them in the room saves yer sanity though. I did it with The Crier. I had to, to save my own sanity. He was fed, diapered, safe. Let him scream to the walls for awhile until I can get more earplugs.

To this day, I cannot be around screaming babies.


----------



## Samson (Jul 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Well good for you. We need more people that can tolerate being around a crying baby.

I hope you're advertising this valuable talent.


----------



## Samson (Jul 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Leaving them in the room saves yer sanity though. I did it with The Crier. I had to, to save my own sanity. He was fed, diapered, safe. Let him scream to the walls for awhile until I can get more earplugs.
> 
> To this day, I cannot be around screaming babies.



Yes, The Centers for Disease Control have found the primary cause for SBS is the inappropriate reaction of caregivers to inconsolable crying. What is their advice?: _*To LEAVE THE BABY ALONE.*_

Sadly there are a number of ignorant ninny's that purposefully discourage this alternative by characterizing it as "weak." They equate good parenting with constant attention to crying babies. These sanctamonius morons are possibly responsible for more cases of SBS than any other source.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 16, 2014)

I think teens are a lot harder than babies.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 17, 2014)

Phew....today was much easier.  The "crier's" mom decided she would keep him with her, so we didn't have to put up with that.....we only had 4 beautiful little baby girls, and they were so good.  We had all of them sleeping in no time.....it was fun playing with them, too.

I took some pictures of the babies....when I have more time I will post them.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 25, 2014)

Whenever I watch Hell's Kitchen I always want Beef Wellington


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 25, 2014)

TGIF non-cliquity-clackers


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

Just driving by as I piddle around outside, take a break and come to usmb...then back outside to piddle around some more.

I hate weekends, myself. TBIF...too bad it's friday.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey.....there's still life in this here thread.......what's happening. 









I'm so glad I don't have to go anywhere tonight.....just stay home and relax.  Check up on USMB, watch me some Dateline, 48 Hours.....and just vegetate......life is good!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

I just stuffed myself with 2 home made enchiladas I whipped up...so, so much for not eating much. lol.

Anything good on tv tonight? I will have to check tvguide. MIGHT go with hubby tomorrow to yard sales. Depends on how much sleep I get. If I go to bed at 4am I damn sure don't wanna get up at 8am. .
I am NOT a pleasant morning person. And yard saler's who think they have golden treasures that really need to be taken to the dumpster tend to irk me.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just stuffed myself with 2 home made enchiladas I whipped up...so, so much for not eating much. lol.
> 
> Anything good on tv tonight? I will have to check tvguide. MIGHT go with hubby tomorrow to yard sales. Depends on how much sleep I get. If I go to bed at 4am I damn sure don't wanna get up at 8am. .
> I am NOT a pleasant morning person. And yard saler's who think they have golden treasures that really need to be taken to the dumpster tend to irk me.




Dateline was pretty good tonight.  A woman is murdered in her own home, and one of her sons who was in the house survives after being beaten by the intruders....real interesting.  It may just now be starting in Ca., Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

For some reason, I am now stuck on Alaskan Bush Family show. Interesting. Weird accents too.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just stuffed myself with 2 home made enchiladas I whipped up...so, so much for not eating much. lol.
> 
> Anything good on tv tonight? I will have to check tvguide. MIGHT go with hubby tomorrow to yard sales. Depends on how much sleep I get. If I go to bed at 4am I damn sure don't wanna get up at 8am. .
> I am NOT a pleasant morning person. And yard saler's who think they have golden treasures that really need to be taken to the dumpster tend to irk me.



you ever stumble upon something you really had been looking for at a yardsale just by happenstance? I have a couple times.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

All the time, Dot!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

Today's moment in "weird":








Just saw the cartoon, it tickled my funny bone.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm watching an old movie called , "In the Line of Fire" with Clint Eastwood and John Malkovich plays the bad guy. It's really good.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> I'm watching an old movie called , "In the Line of Fire" with Clint Eastwood and John Malkovich plays the bad guy. It's really good.




We've been watching a new TV program every week call "Crossbones"  with John Malkovich....it is really good.  He is such a great actor, he is playing the part of Captain Blackbeard.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 26, 2014)

That movie , "Being John Malkovich" was funny.

[ame=http://youtu.be/K7ahIGLNNwo]Being John Malkovich - Trailer - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2014)

Not sleepy as usual...so I am watching JAIL on tv.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2014)

Jail???


----------



## jackalope (Jul 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> ...



(oops, can't quote the img b/c I don't have enough posts to link to other sites (need 15)

Neat poster, I like it!


----------



## mamooth (Jul 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Either here or Cheers! I know what would perk it up! Start posting some of your funnies, lol.



As I stroll in, perhaps I shall tell you how I came to possess the coolness of David Lee Roth. You probably all noticed something so obvious, but were too polite to ask how I obtained it.

Long ago, when David Lee Roth was considered the hottest man on the planet (1985 or so), a certain high school senior girl made it her goal to nail David Lee Roth when he came to town for a show. So, her and her friend put on their best teenage slut outfits, went to the show, and offered themselves up, trying to pass the message through the roadies.

Roadies, being roadies, told them all girls had to be "road-tested" before being passed on to David. Her friend fell for that ruse, and ended up having a rather unpleasant time with the roadies. Remember girls, roadies are scum, believe nothing they say. Our heroine, however held out for David or nothing. So she got David.

Oh, she said he wasn't very good, but the point of it was just to score David.

Now, the coolness of David Lee Roth is much like an STD, and it gets passed along by sexual contact. Women, however, can only be carriers of it, and don't manifest the coolness of David Lee Roth. However, when that girl, many years and some pounds later, took up with me, she passed it on to me.

Hence, I now possess the coolness of David Lee Roth. All stand in awe before me. Trouble is, the coolness of David Lee Roth ages along with David Lee Roth, so it kind of looks like this now. (It actually does bear some resemblance to me.)


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Either here or Cheers! I know what would perk it up! Start posting some of your funnies, lol.
> ...




I don't remember David Lee Roth....how cool is that?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2014)

Great story!


----------



## PoliticalTorch (Jul 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> I'd love to have a nice little garden patch. I've got a 20' by 24' garden miles from home, but I don't have much time. A garden right in the back would be nice, especially a neat one like that. My favorite plants are the purple coneflower (medicinal), asparagus (I'm poor), and rhubarb (mom's pies).


Me too!  I have a green thumb.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 28, 2014)

PoliticalTorch said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to have a nice little garden patch. I've got a 20' by 24' garden miles from home, but I don't have much time. A garden right in the back would be nice, especially a neat one like that. My favorite plants are the purple coneflower (medicinal), asparagus (I'm poor), and rhubarb (mom's pies).
> ...



Does it hurt?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

PoliticalTorch said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to have a nice little garden patch. I've got a 20' by 24' garden miles from home, but I don't have much time. A garden right in the back would be nice, especially a neat one like that. My favorite plants are the purple coneflower (medicinal), asparagus (I'm poor), and rhubarb (mom's pies).
> ...




You could make you a small garden with some garden ties...if you don't have deer and other animals in your area, you probably don't need a fence around it.  I have a 20x50 and it's way too big for my liking.  I get all enthusiastic in the spring and plant every single bed....then by this time, each year, I'm exhausted with all the yield, but I can't bring myself to kill the plants.

My canteloupe plants are coming forth with some fruit, so I have to keep watering them...and I end up just watering the whole garden.....argh.........


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

*In honor of Cat's day......two cats just talking....*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Either here or Cheers! I know what would perk it up! Start posting some of your funnies, lol.
> ...




omg...


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 13, 2014)

I did a presentation on "wet brain" yesterday in my human diseases class. I have no idea what all I said because I get so nervous in public speaking 

I sometimes break out in hives.

I had my talk all planned out with a power point but when I got up there I just went blank and rambled until I hit the last slide.

Anyone else hate public speaking?


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> I did a presentation on "wet brain" yesterday in my human diseases class. I have no idea what all I said because I get so nervous in public speaking
> 
> I sometimes break out in hives.
> 
> ...



I used to. The more I have had to do it the more I like it.  I have had to do training excersizes in front of large groups and public speaking for various organizations.  I also teach in a prison.  If I can get them to pay attentionthen I am golden.

Every single time I felt I failed BIG time.  When my father passed away in Decemeber the family asked me to do the eulogy "because I was so good at public speaking".  Surprised me... i thought I sucked at it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 13, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I did a presentation on "wet brain" yesterday in my human diseases class. I have no idea what all I said because I get so nervous in public speaking
> ...



Wow, I would be terrified to talk to prisoners 

Public speaking is the worst for me.

Sorry about your dad passing away.


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> Wow, I would be terrified to talk to prisoners
> 
> Public speaking is the worst for me.
> 
> Sorry about your dad passing away.



Thank you.

I do 8 week sessions, so every 8 weeks I get a new class of prisoners.  First class i was terrified.  Not so much now.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 30, 2014)

I was hoping that enough posts had pushed the David Lee Roth face out of site


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep he seems to keep popping up.....doesn't he.   argh...........


----------



## House (Sep 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> _*Tired of being labeled if you like the Swings or the Slides and must choose one or the other?*_



I prefer the Electric Slide, myself... but the _music_ for swing dance is hip.


----------

